# Revolution was the idea, not the name



## Final Ultima (Apr 27, 2006)

So there you have it, the Revolution has been renamed to Wii.

Seriously, what the hell?

Thoughts?


----------



## Disastorm (Apr 27, 2006)

OMGZ WII WILL BE AWESOME.  HAVE YOU HEARD OF THE RECENT GAMES ANNOUNCED FOR IT??


DBZ REVOLUTION
SUPER MONKEY BALL
MADDEN REVOLUTIOn
SPONGEBOB REVOLUTION
AVATAR REVOLUTION
PANGYA REVOLUTION
TONY HAWK REVOLUTION
ELEBITS
RUMOR OF NIGHTS REVOLUTION

RETRO GAMES TOO!!

"it's really not about you or me. It's about Wii. And together, Wii will change everything."

btw Revolution was never the name.  They finally named it.


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 27, 2006)

hmm... yeah actually the name "revolution" was cool but the fact remains that the term revolution had been used too many times (in many fields including games)

now, i have to research what "Wii" means.

oh wait:



> LOS ANGELES - Nintendo Co. Ltd has given the name "Wii" to its new video game console that up until now has been known by its code-name "Revolution," the company said Thursday.
> 
> The name of the new gaming machine *is pronounced "we" and emphasizes that the console is for everyone*, Nintendo said.
> 
> No release date has been set for the next-generation game console, which will compete with Sony's PlayStation 3, set to be released this fall, and Microsoft's Xbox 360, which was launched last year.


so there you have it


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

Weee!!!   

That name sounded a bit stupid.     oh well.


----------



## Aecen (Apr 27, 2006)

Wii, I can already hear the jokes coming...I think their trying to hard to be creative.


"ii" symbolizes both the unique controllers and the image of people gathering to play

"It's about Wii. And together, Wii will change everything."


quoted from creaters


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 27, 2006)

wtf, what are they thinking seriously. First time I am disappointed


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2006)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2006)

We?

We?

WE?

WII!!?!?!

Okay. That's a bit... well I'll be blunt, it's gay.

"Hey Mikey, you wanna go play some Wii at my house?"
Mikey: "WTF did you just say? BITCH!" *shots fired*

See how quickly this can get out of hand? People are going to shoot other people with guns, in the face, because the console is named "We".


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 27, 2006)

Can I borrow your Wii?


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah it sounds weird



			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> "Hey Mikey, you wanna go play some Wii at my house?"
> Mikey: "WTF did you just say? BITCH!" *shots fired*



yeah sounds gay  



			
				SSJ Gai Sensei said:
			
		

> Can I borrow your Wii?


:rofl   :rofl


----------



## Kduff (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, what's in a name anyway?  I don't like it, but then again it doesn't really matter.  But the Wii/We puns are already getting old.

I can see it now in the grammar schools throughout the country:

Little Kid: Hey, Wii is finally coming out!
Teacher: No, that is wrong Billy.  You mean you are coming out.
Billy: No Teacher, Wii is coming out, and Wii is awesome!
Teacher: Billy, you know pride is a sin, and it is "I am," not we.
Billy: NO TEACHER!  WII will play games, and WII will have wi-fi!
Teacher: Billy, it is not time for games, and you very well know that public schools can't afford wi-fi, let alone good teachers.
Billy: Wii is going to destroy you teacher.
Teacher: ....... Shut the fuck up, Gollum.

Okay, it's not funny, but hey, I just woke up.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2006)

They better change the name when it comes to the uk, it wouldnt have the same meaning as it does in japan.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2006)

I think wii all are a little dissapointed with that name.


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> They better change the name when it comes to the uk, it wouldnt have the same meaning as it does in japan.


I'm afraid that the name Wii is intended for an English audience even more so than a Japanese audience.



			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> While the code-name Revolution expressed our direction, Wii represents the answer. Wii will break down that wall that seperates videogame players from everybody else. Wii will put people more in touch with their gams... and each other. But you're probably asking: What does the name mean?
> 
> Wii sounds like "we," which emphasizes the console is for everyone. Wii can easily be remembered by people around the world, no matter what language they speak. No confusion. No need to abbreviate. Just Wii.
> 
> ...


----------



## hakke (Apr 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> They better change the name when it comes to the uk, it wouldnt have the same meaning as it does in japan.


like any console has changed they name on other regions? unlikely

and yea... Wii is weird... awesome engrish wiill come of this.

Any way, the name is the least of my concerns... at least EA confirmed that they have a separate dev team for revolution and their sports franchises wont be direct ports of the ps3/360 games.

Wii rocks... wii wanna rocks!

*plays ROCKS*


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2006)

Hell no, shit man.

We.

Ok, i will still get it, it just a little dumb really.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2006)

hakke said:
			
		

> like any console has changed they name on other regions? unlikely



NES=Famicom

SNES=Super Famicom

Genesis=Megadrive


----------



## Blue (Apr 27, 2006)

Best name for a Japanese product since _Sumitomo High Toughness_ Steel plates were introduced.

Already had SHT, now we have Wii.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 27, 2006)

Is it pronounced
Weeee!
or
Whyyyyy Nintendo Whyyyyy?


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 27, 2006)

It's pronounced "we".


----------



## Disastorm (Apr 27, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> We?
> 
> "Hey Mikey, you wanna go play some Wii at my house?"
> Mikey: "WTF did you just say? BITCH!" *shots fired*



Well then except you would suddenly shoot them first with your fps skill obtained from the wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

LMFAO, OMG I"M FUCKING DIEING HERE. SS3 gotta come in here, i need to see this, lmao WI, WI? WIW IWIWIWIWI"":? hewocmlnaknbdalkdnmoaisnfewk

Ok sorry...just to fucking funny, come on Wii? Can i play on your Wi? Why's your wii have a scratch on it? I have a new cover for my wii. 

THis has made my day, i love you XD XD XD XD XD LMAO LMAO LMAO.


----------



## Disastorm (Apr 27, 2006)

im surprised people actually care (this much) about the names of consoles.  I mean xbox 360 is a really stupid name but people still buy it.


----------



## Blue (Apr 27, 2006)

Disastorm said:
			
		

> im surprised people actually care (this much) about the names of consoles.  I mean xbox 360 is a really stupid name but people still buy it.


It's an inane, boring name. A safe name.

This is retarded. I don't have a smilie for this, but imagine me puckering my lips and opening my eyes wide.


----------



## Disastorm (Apr 27, 2006)

sorry id rather have a weird name than a boring name.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Disastorm said:
			
		

> sorry id rather have a weird name than a boring name.


You are the truest of fanboys right now. Even if my beloved PS3 was named "Wii" I would laugh my ass off. Even gunners and Vagitto who i fought with so many times have said they are disapoinnted. This is fucking histericle, i have never seen such a bad name in my life, lmao.


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't like the name either, I'm still buying it though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 27, 2006)

_The unusual spelling is meant to symbolize both the unique controllers and the image of people gathering to play._

Still a funky name.  Doesn't change the fact I'm still getting it though.

Let's celebrate the name of the new console with this amazingly coincidental flash!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Not saying im not buying it, but WII? LMAO YAY I"M BUYING A WIIIIII....sounds so bad


----------



## Disastorm (Apr 27, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> You are the truest of fanboys right now. Even if my beloved PS3 was named "Wii" I would laugh my ass off. Even gunners and Vagitto who i fought with so many times have said they are disapoinnted. This is fucking histericle, i have never seen such a bad name in my life, lmao.



well i think revolution is better and I would agree that wii is a funny name but i don't think its neccessarily bad.  besides im gonna guess that eventually everyones going to get used to it and no ones going to care anymore.  YOu guys are just all crazy because it was just sudden.  Also just because some or even alot of people don't like a name doesnt mean everyone doesnt like the name.  After all, someone made it right?


----------



## Aman (Apr 27, 2006)

Revolution was a great name, they shouldn't have changed it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 27, 2006)

Something lost in translation there methinks...

EDIT: Oh shit, I've just see the "Wii/we will" puns. That's just fucking terrible.


-5000 respect points Nintendo. That's all the points I ahve you for making Gannondorf a sympathtic character in Wind Waker.


----------



## Disastorm (Apr 27, 2006)

revolution wasnt the name it was basically codenamed revolution kind of like how windows xp was codenamed whistler, and how windows vista was codenamed longhorn. gamecube was codenamed dolphin.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 27, 2006)

and here i was thinking revolution was a stupid name......


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 27, 2006)

I didn't know it was possible but now Nintendo has won the most hilarious and retarded name for a console ever award.  Even beating on N-Gage.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 27, 2006)

...Wii...?

Nope. Fuck no. I'm still calling it Revolution when I buy it. You aint catching my black ass saying Wii anytime soon.

Goddammit Nintendo, what the fuck? I love innovation just as much as the next person, but seriously what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 27, 2006)

Two friends goes to shop to buy the new Nintendo console.

Friend1: Hello, we want a we.

Ignorant shop owner(Iso): Do you want a we??

Friend1:Yeah, me and him want a we.

Iso: I don't get you.

Friend2: hey, you, listen to us. We want a we.

Friend1: Yeah, listen to him. You gave us a we.

Iso: Do you know what?? Fuck YOU


----------



## Disastorm (Apr 27, 2006)

have u guys seen the wii animated logo thing.  Its at revolution.nintendo.com


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

This is so sad. I mean really, i will never ever forget this moment in my life, i'm STILL laughing, lets go play with  my Wii, LMAO.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 27, 2006)

"Hey guys! I';m so excited! I got a we!"
"WTF your not going to wee here are you?"


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 27, 2006)

Spanish Hokage said:
			
		

> Two friends goes to shop to buy the new Nintendo console.
> 
> Friend1: Hello, we want a we.
> 
> ...




Just say "I want a *Nintendo* wee!

Then you'll get a console unless they have Shigeru Miyamoto toilet paper.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 27, 2006)

hmmm well thats..... interesting >___>

the name doesn't really put me off buying it, i like the whole concept they came up with but still revolution was a much better name even if it was just a codename.

as long as the games are top notch and don't play exactly the same like last gen then i'll be happy


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 27, 2006)

how low can nintendo go?


seriously


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 27, 2006)

I mean I'm not saying it's going to be a horrible system. In fact it's the opposite (that and I'll most likely be getting one anyway). But damn if the name isn't lame as hell.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 27, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> You are the truest of fanboys right now. Even if my beloved PS3 was named "Wii" I would laugh my ass off. Even gunners and Vagitto who i fought with so many times have said they are disapoinnted. This is fucking histericle, i have never seen such a bad name in my life, lmao.


Or how about you stop dissing people that think things are good that you think are crap. Somebody thinks something is good while you think its bad, the first thing you do is call people fanboys or idiots.

About the actuall name, I was shocked about the name myself, I never expected a name like this, the WEEEEEEEEEEEEE flash thing popped up in my head instantly. Oh well it has already grown on me now, its a simple easy name that is easy to remember, and since when do people care about the actuall name, names like dreamcast are strange in a way too, a cast of dreams?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

^Yep agree with you 100%


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 27, 2006)

What about the Dolphin?  
Remember the Dolphin?
no one does...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Or how about you stop dissing people that think things are good that you think are crap. Somebody thinks something is good while you think its bad, the first thing you do is call people fanboys or idiots.
> 
> About the actuall name, I was shocked about the name myself, I never expected a name like this, the WEEEEEEEEEEEEE flash thing popped up in my head instantly. Oh well it has already grown on me now, its a simple easy name that is easy to remember, and since when do people care about the actuall name, names like dreamcast are strange in a way too, a cast of dreams?



Dreamcast
Play station
Xbox 
Gamecube
All these names are fine, they even sound good some of them. 

Wii "Can I play with your Wii?" 

Sorry can't get over it. And i wasn't making fun of him since he is a fanboy, he stated it in another topic, fanboy is not a bad name, people just think it is. Fanboy supports a system more then otheres is all, and he supports nintendo and that's good. I stick by the PS3 no matter what but if it was renamed Wii i woudl laugh and make fun of it to no end. I would still get it like i am getting a revoultion. So how about you calm down there buddy, you almost sounded like me before i got banned 

Ninjafu - That was a codename, not the real name, the real name became GAMECUBE.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 27, 2006)

What would be the final name anyway??  Nintendo Wii??


----------



## Kduff (Apr 27, 2006)

ninjafu said:
			
		

> Is it pronounced
> Weeee!
> or
> Whyyyyy Nintendo Whyyyyy?





			
				Spanish Hokage said:
			
		

> Two friends goes to shop to buy the new Nintendo console.
> 
> Friend1: Hello, we want a we.
> 
> ...





			
				ninjafu said:
			
		

> "Hey guys! I';m so excited! I got a we!"
> "WTF your not going to wee here are you?"



You all realize the PUNisher is going to chop our d**ks off, right?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> What would be the final name anyway??  Nintendo Wii??


Yes nintendo wii is the name.

You can just say nintendo wii when talking about, or just call it revolution O_o


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah ill keep it with the revolution, even when i'm buying it ill say revolution.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 27, 2006)

hell even the name "backyard" would have been better


nintendo backyard


that sounds like something any kid would want to play (with)


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 27, 2006)

[sarcasm] i this wii are the stupid ones who don't understand marketing...since wii don't understand games, wii can't jugde nintendo about their awsome decision to call the revolution wii....if wii take time to think wii'll realize that the concept it is indeed a profound one, one with a meaning wii can all relate...if wii expand our mind wii can grasp the concept of wii playing togheter as a whole familiy with our wii, innovating the way we play unsing an stick which matches the "i" on wii... understand? it is all part of a master plan that wii do not understand.....

so before passing judgment and criticizing... wii should think to ourselves...what do wii want of our wii? what wii can do for us? how wii can implement wii to our lives? 

but instead wii make fun of something that wii barely understand...
i'm ashamed and so should wii [/sarcasm]


----------



## Disastorm (Apr 27, 2006)

actually i thought dreamcast was a good name too... i think it really did mean a cast of dreams.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 27, 2006)

We are the knights that say....WII


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 27, 2006)

Disastorm said:
			
		

> actually i thought dreamcast was a good name too... i think it really did mean a cast of dreams.




who cares what it meant it sounded hella good unlinke Wii

that word doesnt even exist

damn nintendo retards


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 27, 2006)

ninjafu said:
			
		

> What about the Dolphin?
> Remember the Dolphin?
> no one does...



But Dolphin didn't sound 1/4 as retarded as Wii.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 27, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> who cares what it meant it sounded hella good unlinke Wii
> 
> that word doesnt even exist
> 
> damn nintendo retards



and i thought that atari jaguar sounded bad.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't know what they were thinking when they thought up this name. It won't be a factor in whether I purchase this system (because I intend to), but I'm not find of the name one bit >_>

It could be called scum for all I care and I'll still be one of the first people lining up to get the system


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 27, 2006)

What is wrong with wii, its just the name of the console, you say it like "we", I would hate it completly if it made you sound like your saying dick or something, if you hate it so much just stick with revolution.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 27, 2006)

I actually don't care what it's named. That still doesn't change the fact, however, that Wii sounds hilarious and will always be referred to as taking a piss or *something else* entirely.


----------



## PUNisher (Apr 27, 2006)

Stop with the Puns.  Now.  You have been warned.


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 27, 2006)

They should call it the "Mario and Zelda Entertainment" gaming system.  Or the MAZE fo short.
Cause really... what other reason is there?  (Metroid? I'll give you that)

edit: Somebody +rep the PUNisher! (that's awesome funny dude!)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 27, 2006)

> "I think people have to look back and let it settle in," Kaplan said. "I'm sure people felt the same way when Google was named - or the iPod. Napster. Yahoo. There's a whole host of unusual names that have become a part of everyday conversation and I think they're viewed now as unique."



What he said is true, yahoo,google,altavista are all strange names that are normal speech now, heck "i am going to google for that person"


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 27, 2006)

i could only wonder what they were smoking when they decided to name it "wii".... :rofl 

that must have been some good shit...

rep1: *inhales* i got it!!!!!!!!!!!
rep2: what?
rep1: *inhales* the name man!!!
rep2: *inhales* you sure dude? tell us!!!
rep1: "WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII"
rep2: -_-p ................
rep1: *inhales* what?...
rep2: it is fucking awsome.
rep1: i know *inhales*


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 27, 2006)

I expect the new adverts for the Nintendo Wii to play "Wii Will Rock You" in the background.  I'm counting on you Nintendo. :amazed

Besides that, I'm cool with the name.  Definately not the best, but hey, can't win em all right?


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, but Google and Yahoo started out as small businesses.
This is Nintendo we are talking about! They have 4 platforms plus 100 different portables... they should know better. j/k

(It could be nammed because it uses wi-fi controllers...)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Truth be told, I plan on getting all 3 systems, and the name of the actual system has nothing to do with it. I don't ever remember saying gamecube and thinking it was cool. I just like playing the games and the name isn't going to attract me or turn me off. 

In the end...getting a PS3, 360 or Wii isn't going to be based on the name but what your preference is in terms of gaming. I happen to be a fan of all 3 companies and have enjoyed my PS2, Gamecube, Xbox and now Xbox360. And the name isn't what was the determining factor.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 27, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> I expect the new adverts for the Nintendo Wii to play "Wii Will Rock You" in the background.  I'm counting on you Nintendo. :amazed
> 
> Besides that, I'm cool with the name.  Definately not the best, but hey, can't win em all right?




i bet they will

and then theyll use some retarded animation

displaying hundreds of "i"  jumping up and down to the bass

and theyll play the song by queen

"wii will wii will rock you!"  


ill bet you 100 bucks theyll use that


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 27, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> i bet they will
> 
> and then theyll use some retarded animation
> 
> ...


I'm hoping they do, I swear to God that if they do I'm buying 3 machines. XD

They set themselves up so perfectly for that, I mean, it's inevitable.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll just call it "The thing that came after Gamecube"


----------



## pajamas (Apr 27, 2006)

I just saw that, I'm so depressed T_T

I'll keep reffering to it as Revolution though... probably. The Kiddy image stays... that was stupid Nintendo, STUPID! T_T


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> I expect the new adverts for the Nintendo Wii to play *"Wii Will Rock You" in the background*.  I'm counting on you Nintendo. :amazed
> 
> Besides that, I'm cool with the name.  Definately not the best, but hey, can't win em all right?




You should have kept that idea secret and sold the idea to Nintendo  
That's actually a great idea and I would love to see it played out in a commercial. Makes me wonder when are pre-orders going to start opening up.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 27, 2006)

...Oh my Blind God!... ... I can't wait to hear someone saying: "Mom... Can I play with my Wiii?" 



...... they messed it again!...


----------



## Qwerty1023 (Apr 27, 2006)

...And then there were two


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 27, 2006)

Business People are getting stupid nowadays. Lets make a cool system called WI or how about we make fillers and kill peoples interest in one of the biggest series ever created.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 27, 2006)

SSJ Gai Sensei said:
			
		

> Business People are getting stupid nowadays. Lets make a cool system called WI or how about we make fillers and kill peoples interest in one of the biggest series ever created.




OMFG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




the people who created the fillers are the ones responsible for this idiotic name calling !!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2006)

The name they had back in early aplig sounded better if you ask me.

Nintendo go.

I mean, will get the revolution, and i will call it revolution.

''ryan what are you doing''
''im playing on my wii''
''what the fuck, why are you playing with piss''.

The name is shit, i can not defend nintendo on this one.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Apr 27, 2006)

If wii can get enough signatures, wii might be able to change something. At least in English speaking countries. That's if Ninty really cares about its fans... and its image.


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 27, 2006)

Priceless


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> Priceless




Wow, that didn't take long  

I think that's actually a cooler name xDD


----------



## Prince Leon (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Wow, that didn't take long
> *
> I think that's actually a cooler name xDD*



You and I both.


----------



## Maes (Apr 27, 2006)

[rage]WHO ACTUALLY CALLS THIER PISS OR PENIS "WEE" ANYMORE?!

Grow the fuck up?!!! [/rage]

Honestly I have to admit that when I first heard about this I thought about putting a bullet to my brain.  After a few seconds I was down to a feeling of hopelessnesss, thinking that this will make Nintendo fail.  Then over the past 30 minutes as the name has gradually sunk in I realized how fast this name is going to grow on me.  I a few days there will be an army of Nintendo Fanboy's at the ready to protect this name.

Come back tommorrow and tell me if you still have the same opinion of Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

^I will because the name is so stupid i crack up everytime i hear it. This is almost as funny as when my friend made up a nickname for the PSP "Portable Shit Potty" Hey it was funny XD But yeah this tops it for everything i ever heard. No Ipod was fine because it looked like a pod. Google and Yahoo was fine since it just went with it, no one had trouble getting it. Does the new system look like Wii? Or does it sound like a consol? No...But Wii? Lmao Wii? Does anyone else laugh at this like hell? I do. Well besides all the laughing i will be picking it up just going to say "Can i get revolution."


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Maes said:
			
		

> [rage]WHO ACTUALLY CALLS THIER PISS OR PENIS "WEE" ANYMORE?!
> 
> Grow the fuck up?!!! [/rage]
> 
> ...




I wouldn't be shocked one bit....because once you attach yourself to a brand, your most likely not going to sit around and let people attack it. 

My reactions when I first heard the name change:

:S

 





3 years from now most people won't even care about the name change and talk about Nintendo Wii like any other system that came before it. Or just call it Revolution if they prefer it *then again I don't remember much people still calling the gamecube "dolphin" xD*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2006)

i am going to take me WII and through it at you! TAKE MY WII!


----------



## Shogun (Apr 27, 2006)

i pity the fool who thinks wii is a good name.


----------



## Maes (Apr 27, 2006)

I doubt there will be many people calling it the Revolution six months from now.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 27, 2006)

you think so? i still call the gamecube the dolphin, except that one time...


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 27, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> OMFG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldnt be surprised both companies know how to treat fans good. JK.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> you think so? i still call the gamecube the dolphin, except that one time...




I'm pretty sure that puts you in the minority =/

Rev does sound like a cooler name and I will probably be still calling it that for quite some time. I kept practicing saying Wii and I have no issues with that. And what part of the country do people still use the term Wii (Wee). :S

I mean, I live in Miami and while I'm only 24, I haven't heard anything remotely like that since I was 5 years old...and I'm not one to usually look to little kids as a measuring stick for maturity


----------



## Shogun (Apr 27, 2006)

but seriously, the name doesn't have an ounce of "cool" about it.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Apr 27, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> but seriously, the name doesn't have an ounce of "cool" about it.



Exactly. I thought saying Nintendo Revolution slips off the tongue really well. Nintendo Wii just sounds terrible.

If I ever buy this, I'll probably call it something else and paint over any sign of the word "Wii" on the system.


----------



## Jink (Apr 27, 2006)

damn, I thought Revolution was the name, i didn't know that it was just the ideas name, i;m kind of disappointed though, I don't really like the name Wii


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> but seriously, the name doesn't have an ounce of "cool" about it.




=/

I don't think I've ever purchased a gaming system because it sounded cool. If it did I'd sue for fraud xDD

It's not a great name. Even now I don't particularly like the choice. But it's just one of things that will eventually become a faded memory, when the system comes out. It's like this vicious cycle that goes around everytime Nintendo unveils a system...

Maybe Nintendo unveiled the name and saw that it appealed to Japanese fans? [/grasping for straws] :S


----------



## Shogun (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah, or just taking off the wii logo and leaving it blank. "i ain't got no nintendo console in my house..."

*edit* yeah Kira, but i was speaking from a marketing perspective.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 27, 2006)

The "Wii"......

Well, this is new and it's going to take my mind a bit to register it. I liked Revolution and it made more sence then Wii. I don't like the name change.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 27, 2006)

Maes said:
			
		

> [rage]WHO ACTUALLY CALLS THIER PISS OR PENIS "WEE" ANYMORE?!
> 
> Grow the fuck up?!!! [/rage]
> 
> ...


I still call it a wee-wee sometimes (but usually as a joke). Anyway, the name sucks. To quote Perrin Kaplan, Nintendo of America's vice president of marketing and corporate affairs, "I think people have to look back and let it settle in," Kaplan said. "I'm sure people felt the same way when Google was named - or the iPod. Napster. Yahoo. There's a whole host of unusual names that have become a part of everyday conversation and I think they're viewed now as unique."... yeah, save the part that "We" is already a _word_, a word that is used _quite_ frequently mind you. "Wii" is not unique, it is just _stupid_. Do you guys remember when they where calling the DS the DS as a codename, for months, and then everyone got use to it so they left it the same? Yeah, that was a good idea. They already managed _not_ to make the very mistake that they are making now *sigh* morons


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Lmao, who wants to play with my Wii? You can even plug your controllers into my Wii  Lmao ima crack on this thing till the end of time XD


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 27, 2006)

Just name your system...like some people name their cars.

It is kinda sad that it has come to that with Nintendo.  Wii also suggests wee as in small.  They're making their system sound smaller and less powerful subliminally!!  ....why nintendo.  why


----------



## White Fox (Apr 27, 2006)

There calling the system "we" WTF!


----------



## Gene (Apr 27, 2006)

They should have just named it the Revolution.


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's the dealio.

Ok, maybe Wii is an appropriate name for the console.  Maybe it does express what Nintendo is trying to do with the system.  But it doesn't change the fact that to the average consumer, Wii just sounds silly.

PS3... 360... (most everyone I know pretty much dropped the X-box monicker)

...Wii.

It just doesn't sound very marketable to me.  I could understand not using the name Revolution.  Eventually the name won't apply to the console...  But c'mon...

By the way, a friend of mine STILL calls his N64 Ultra 64.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 27, 2006)

It seems Nintendo has been innovating the next gen console a bit more with the name instead of Revolution.  I know it wasn't big but it was a bit funny for me.  The Revolution keeps getting better since the first time I saw it.  I thought it was going to be bad but now seeing all the additions and all, the Revolution is a worthy competitor for the PS3 and 360.

At least its original compared to the "360" and "PS3". XD

You guys are missing one huge game for the Revolution or the "Wii"; Red Steel.


----------



## jlouis32 (Apr 27, 2006)

i dont think its that bad

remember DREAM-cast
or game BOY
what about X-BOX or PLAY-station

when i think about it, they all sound dumb
but people got used to it
so just give it a chance


----------



## Mr. Vash (Apr 27, 2006)

I liked the codename better than "Wii" after I head some humorous remarks..

"Hey, wanna play with my 'Wii?'"
".... *looks around*... ok.."


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Apr 27, 2006)

Mr. Vash said:
			
		

> I liked the codename better than "Wii" after I head some humorous remarks..
> 
> "Hey, wanna play with my 'Wii?'"
> ".... *looks around*... ok.."


Yo mothafucka WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 27, 2006)

I won't argue with Nintendo.......but Revolution sounded like a strong name for their new system


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> It seems Nintendo has been innovating the next gen console a bit more with the name instead of Revolution.  I know it wasn't big but it was a bit funny for me.  The Revolution keeps getting better since the first time I saw it.  I thought it was going to be bad but now seeing all the additions and all, the Revolution is a worthy competitor for the PS3 and 360.
> 
> At least its original compared to the "360" and "PS3". XD
> 
> You guys are missing one huge game for the Revolution or the "Wii"; Red Steel.



If you mean original by naming your system another word for Pee or Penis they yes it's extremly original...


----------



## Kimi Sama (Apr 27, 2006)

Worst. Name. Ever. For anything.

That shit might fly in Japan where English is a novelty, but they must be out of thier minds to release it as that in the English speaking world.

I'm sure any inuendoes I could use involving the name have been said thrice over, so I wont add any. Sure will be fun making fun of my friends who buy one though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2006)

Maybe they will turn it into its Japanese counterpart, for all of us english speaking countries? 

Otherwise, I just can't picture this. It's just _too_ weird.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

^Yeah. Hey can i get one of those Wii's? 
Clark - Which Wii? Blue or Red
Me - The Red Wii. 
Clark - Ah and any controllers for your Wii.
Me - Nah. 
Clark - Want the nutshell for your Wii? 
Me - Got nuts

lmao...just funny


----------



## slimscane (Apr 27, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Maybe they will turn it into its Japanese counterpart, for all of us english speaking countries?
> 
> Otherwise, I just can't picture this. It's just _too_ weird.


Isn't Wii going to be the name for every regoin? I don't understand what you are saying


----------



## Personal Jesus (Apr 27, 2006)

The hell? "Revolution" was badass sounding. "Wii" is.. not. Meh, for now, I think I'll stick with "Revolution" until my brain adapts to "Wii."


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2006)

it reminds me of world war 2, so i'm gonna call it w2 instead of wii as the two ii could be II. "Revolution" was too long and it was just a noun, nothing special, wii's gonna be wee!

Plus, commercials will be fun as two little people represented by the two i's will be doing something together.


----------



## Codde (Apr 27, 2006)

I dislike the name... even if Revolution was generic, at least it wasn't "wii" might as well have named it "'pii' pronounced as 'pee'"


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Apr 27, 2006)

Even though I'm an Nintendo fan, I just had to do this:
I go to local target.
I go up to the counter.
Asks storeclerk: "Hello. Can I have a Wii?"
Storeclerk:" "A what?"
Me: A "Wii!"
Storelcerk:"A pee?" "Because there's a bathroom right around the corner."
Me:"I give up."


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 27, 2006)

ATTENTION EVERYBODY...

IT WAS JUST ANNOUNCED ON EVERY GAMING SITE THAT THE NINTENDO WII HAS JUST WON THE LAMEST SOUNDING SYSTEM IN HISTORY AWARD

No graphics and now not even a decent name!?!?!?!?!

"Are you going to get the PS3, Xbox 360, or the Wii???"

What if you had 2 of them side by side???
would it be called WiiWii...LOL!!!

I'm too much of a man to have a system named Wii in my house


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 27, 2006)

wii for the wiin.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow I always thought the name was Revolution.  So this isn't the case of like how the Dolphin became the Game cube then...well w/e, I don't care about the name, I just care about the game [/forced rhyme ]


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 27, 2006)

The name of a console shouldn't matter as much as the actual graphics and games offered by it, but it will become apparent when promoting the console, so.....it does hurt it a bit...though as anti christ said..going to a sales rep and asking him "Hey do you guys have any wiis left?"..is kinda -_-


----------



## pajamas (Apr 27, 2006)

I've decided that, Nintendo is TRYING to lose the Console war, and by giving their system such a horrible fucking name. They are commiting marketing seppuku. I KNOW IT!!!

those fuckers T_T

But I'll love my [Revolution] till the end!


----------



## White Fox (Apr 27, 2006)

Leon you love anything that nintendo makes i bet you whould be happy if they made a peice of paper


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 27, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> I dislike the name... even if Revolution was generic, at least it wasn't "wii" might as well have named it "'pii' pronounced as 'pee'"



I knoe eh? That's one of the reasons WHY I liked Revolution better than "Wii"....at least it was a stronger name


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 27, 2006)

They named it Wii because they want "we" as in all of us to play together?!?!?!?!?

Nintendo is stupid and I hope they go bankrupt

they could of named it something cooler that has to do with us playing together like...
Avy 1 (everyone)
2 Jet R (together)

or other things similar to those


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 27, 2006)

"Wii" are fucked!


----------



## pajamas (Apr 27, 2006)

Karison said:
			
		

> Leon you love anything that nintendo makes i bet you whould be happy if they made a peice of paper


...........  

I know... >>;;


----------



## slimscane (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh man, I just realized. I am definitely _not_ getting this system at launch. 

"Hey are you going to the Wii launch party?" "yeah man, it is going to be midnight Wii _madness_" "That's _sick_ dude!"

-or-

"I am reporting outside of EB where a launch party is going on for Nintendo's new video game console, Wii. So, Jason, how does it feel to be one of the only gamers in the country to be holding a Wii in your hands?" "Ah, it's absolutly incredible! It's so small, but it isn't flimsy like I was afraid it was going to be; me and my friends get pretty rowdy while playing sometimes, and I would _not_ want my Wii to break!" "So what are you going to do now?" "Pfft, what do you think I am going to do? I am going to go home, lock myself in my room, and play with my Wii untill I pass out! *Lol*" "*Rofl,* well, you do that! This is Trisha reporting for ABC news."

Lord save us.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Apr 27, 2006)

Nobody messes with Adam Wii


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 27, 2006)

oh man...you know what I just realized...

that with the Revolution named Wii that it will be 
the gaming communties laughing stock

theres millions of jokes coming  
(someone should make an official make fun of Wii thread)


----------



## Kduff (Apr 27, 2006)

"What do you think of the new name? Post your thoughts on our free Wii board here." - IGN

I was reading that on IGN's official story and it made me laugh pretty hard.
This is terrible...


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 27, 2006)

I already play with a Wii on a daily basis so whats the point of buying another one???

theres no point of having 2 Wii's 
(unless theres 2 girls...lol)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 27, 2006)

..Preordering Wii?... I highly doubt it!... :


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Wii, Revolution, "pick a name out of a hat", I'm pretty sure the game-play isn't going to change due to the name. And people who enjoy playng it aren't going to care much about the name, while those who don't like it will just continue not liking it. The only thing the Wii name does is give those who already didn't like the system more reason to not like it.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 27, 2006)

the name change should be eating you Nintendo fanboyz up

you realize that Wii is the most retarded name for a console
so you counter that by saying "it's still the same system"
which anyone with common sense knows

Man I can imagine if the PS3 had a retarded name 
I would be super pissed and mad 
and I probably wouldn't even go on the forums anymore due 
to the fact that everyones going to be on your systems name

It clearly doesn't matter about the memory, graphics, or controller because the name has truly killed it


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 27, 2006)

you know... said:
			
		

> the name change should be eating you Nintendo fanboyz up



...Actually it's so lolable that i can't focus in getting angry or something!... Blol!...


----------



## White Fox (Apr 27, 2006)

I love nintendo there the company that got me into games They were around for a long time and I hope they stay around even longer!

Long live Nintendo!


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 27, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...Actually it's so lolable that i can't focus in getting angry or something!... Blol!...



it's funny to you right now but in a couple weeks
everyone is still going to be on it making fun of it 
trying to make new stories up about it

To me the name change is just another reason not to get it and another reason that proves that the Wii is supposed to be a kiddy system


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> the name change should be eating you Nintendo fanboyz up
> 
> you realize that Wii is the most retarded name for a console
> so you counter that by saying "it's still the same system"
> ...



*sighs*


I collect all the systems because I prefer not to judge. Because truth be told, I'd be bored with just a PS3 or Xbox 360 or even just the revolution. 

I currently have a PS2, XBox, Gamecube, PSP, Nintendo DS, Gameboy SP, Xbox 360 and not once has the name been a deciding factor. Why? Because each system presents interesting points and gameplay. 

I still haven't heard a resounding reason why the name sucks O_O
Because isn't the opinion skewed if you hate Nintendo off the bat?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> "Wii" are fucked!



LMAO i read all these post and this one cracks me up. Owell i'm sure the system will be ok but that's like naming the Ipod "Poo" lmao


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2006)

revolution rocks guys!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *sighs*
> 
> 
> I collect all the systems because I prefer not to judge. Because truth be told, I'd be bored with just a PS3 or Xbox 360 or even just the revolution.
> ...



Why? You can't be serious man. Wii? So fucking stupid. It sounds like a little toy not a system with the first game showed being red steel. "A shooter that's like Time crisis will be on the Wii" Come on the Wii? I swear it just sounds so retarded. I didn't mind N64, didn't mind gamecube, didn't mind ds, i liked the DS, name sound nice, but Wii? JUST NO. Revolution was a good name for it...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 27, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> it's funny to you right now but in a couple weeks
> everyone is still going to be on it making fun of it
> trying to make new stories up about it
> 
> To me the name change is just another reason not to get it and another reason that proves that the Wii is supposed to be a kiddy system



..that's what I said!... I'm still doing jokes about the "lunchbox" GC!... gotta love this guys who make us always Happy! ...


----------



## Jaga (Apr 27, 2006)

*Nintendo Wii.. The Revolution Has A Name*

The Nintendo Revolutin has a name... the Nintendo Wii... It was announced Today. Here is the full article from 



> April 27, 2006 -- Nintendo's entry into the next generation video game console war has been called many things by many people, but now it has an official name: "Wii" ? pronounced "we."
> 
> The official naming of the console, which had been code named "Revolution" for what a spokesperson calls its "disruptive nature," comes less than two weeks before the world's biggest industry-only video game trade show, the Electronic Entertainment Expo, or E3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> I still haven't heard a resounding reason why the name sucks O_O
> Because isn't the opinion skewed if you hate Nintendo off the bat?



*sigh*

That sounds like Nintendo fanboy talk

What's wrong with it???
the "W" the "i" and the other "i"

together it makes the sound of a little 8 year old girls going down a roller coaster

It's not a cool name, it makes the PS3 and 360 sound manlier

Revolution = cool name
Wii = Does Nintendo care about sales???


----------



## Kduff (Apr 27, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> it's funny to you right now but in a couple weeks
> everyone is still going to be on it making fun of it
> trying to make new stories up about it
> 
> To me the name change is just another reason not to get it and another reason that proves that the Wii is supposed to be a kiddy system



Okay, Wii is a terrible name, and a lot of people are upset about it, but you need to stop the fanboy crap.  What is it with you adolescents and not being secure enough in your masculinity to play "kiddy" games?  What, does playing kiddy games make you less of a man?  Do you have to do anything and everything considered "manly" just to feel like you are an adult or a grown man?  People who spout off how they don't like kiddy games are just insecure about themselves, and you're really showing it.  Stop using this thread to spread your fanboy hate. 

Oh, and I love Nintendo, and I also love my Xbox and PS2.  What would I do without Halo and Guitar Hero?  So don't even try the "I'm not a fanboy, you are!" routine. Because I am, and I'm going to enjoy playing "kiddy" games on my "kiddy" new console, and have a lot of fun doing it, despite the retarded name.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Do you not see the othere thread like this with 8 pageS?


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 27, 2006)

LOL

Blind Itachi lets take a trip to Konoha Landfill 

WWWiiiiiii...lol


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Kduff said:
			
		

> Okay, Wii is a terrible name, and a lot of people are upset about it, but you need to stop the fanboy crap.  What is it with you adolescents and not being secure enough in your masculinity to play "kiddy" games?  What, does playing kiddy games make you less of a man?  Do you have to do anything and everything considered "manly" just to feel like you are an adult or a grown man?  People who spout off how they don't like kiddy games are just insecure about themselves, and you're really showing it.  Stop using this thread to spread your fanboy hate.
> 
> Oh, and I love Nintendo, and I also love my Xbox and PS2.  What would I do without Halo and Guitar Hero?  So don't even try the "I'm not a fanboy, you are!" routine. Because I am, and I'm going to enjoy playing "kiddy" games on my "kiddy" new console, and have a lot of fun doing it, despite the retarded name.



I think he means kiddy games in a way of how they are played. Mario is played out already yet he keeps coming back and it still kiddy which is what i think he means. Or maybe games like animal corssing, pokemon, pikmon are more of a kiddy kinda game then like Halo or Metal Gear. Plus they usually aren't as fun but that is opinion based anyway. Point being i'm not trying to get on your badside, just telling you what i think he means.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll just merge this with Final Ultima's thread since it has the article copied and pasted.  i won't put his efforts to waste.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 27, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I think he means kiddy games in a way of how they are played. Mario is played out already yet he keeps coming back and it still kiddy which is what i think he means. Or maybe games like animal corssing, pokemon, pikmon are more of a kiddy kinda game then like Halo or Metal Gear. Plus they usually aren't as fun but that is opinion based anyway. Point being i'm not trying to get on your badside, just telling you what i think he means.



Yeah, I see what you mean, and you aren't on my badside, I just get tired of all the people who won't try games like Zelda: The Wind Waker because they think they're kiddy.  Don't you ever get tired of all the kids who try to act cool by not doing anything that someone may consider stupid?  I just call them posers and move on.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 27, 2006)

^Crazy got what I was trying to say

Playing those games is like playing the Barney game 
or the Seaseme Street game

i've outgrown that $hit


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

I like zelda but not every game is perfect and Zelda the wind waker failed on graphics for me. That doesn't mean i didn't have fun playing it, it was fun but it got more credit then it derserve. Same With Halo 2. Though the online is really fun the single player blows, overrated. Xenosaga for PS2 wasn't very good, even though the story was good the visual wern't above adverge and the cutsceans were far to long, teh characters became boring quick and the game seemed to long. Point is it's all opinion and Defense just hates kiddy looking game. It's not a bad thing it's just how it is. I know people won't play cel shaded games no matter what because of cel shading, i think it's stupid but it's there opinion and feeling.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 27, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> ^Crazy got what I was trying to say
> 
> Playing those games is like playing the Barney game
> or the Seaseme Street game
> ...



Well, all I'm saying is that there's no reason to be in this thread flaming people because the Revolution got hit upside the head and is now retarded.  It's still the Revolution underneath all that Wiitardedness.  And I'm telling you, it's not a kiddy console, it's just a console.  I personally don't like Animal Crossing or Pokemon, but there are plenty of games that the console's going to have that won't be childish, and also the controller is going to be fun to play with.  Like my wii.  DAMNIT, I can't stop myself.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 27, 2006)

Imma still call it Revolution regardless


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Kduff said:
			
		

> Well, all I'm saying is that there's no reason to be in this thread flaming people because the Revolution got hit upside the head and is now retarded.  It's still the Revolution underneath all that Wiitardedness.  And I'm telling you, it's not a kiddy console, it's just a console.  I personally don't like Animal Crossing or Pokemon, but there are plenty of games that the console's going to have that won't be childish, and also the controller is going to be fun to play with.  *Like my wii*.  DAMNIT, I can't stop myself.



lmao yes jokes will be here forever XD. So yeah i agree that hopefully revo will have some good games, as long as it's better then gamecubes lineup i'll be extremly pleased


----------



## Jaga (Apr 27, 2006)

Nintendo Wii... Nothing can be done without me or you...

Wii will have to get it on -->0


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 27, 2006)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> *sighs*
> 
> 
> I collect all the systems because I prefer not to judge. Because truth be told, I'd be bored with just a PS3 or Xbox 360 or even just the revolution.
> ...



Wow I have all those systems too!(except 360.)GO US!


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 27, 2006)

the Wii is intended for family and friend play
I don't know any teenagers that play with there moms and dads
(most of my friends parents don't even know what the systems called)

See the PS2, Xbox, and GC
those type of games are going to be the same type of games that
PS3, 360, and Wii are going to have

from what I can remember the only decent games for GC 
were SSBM and Resident Evil 4

I can already expect a similar SSB 
but RE5 is going to PS3 
and what do you have left for Wii???
A mario (which will never be hardcore)
a metroid (basic shooter, nothing special)
and other similar kiddy GC game upgrades


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 27, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> ^Crazy got what I was trying to say
> 
> Playing those games is like playing the Barney game
> or the Seaseme Street game
> ...





			
				Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Blind Itachi lets take a trip to Konoha Landfill
> 
> WWWiiiiiii...lol


Obviously you haven't. 
I've been looking at your posts, and they're not very productive, but not entirely spam or flamebaiting either, but I'm gonna have to ask you to put it down a notch please.

Listen, yeah, the name is dumb but it's not really dumb enough to have this thread develope the way it has.  It's still gonna have DBZ Revolution....er Wii, I guess now, and all the other games people were frothing over, so let's not act like it's the end of the system already, and let's keep the heat a few degrees down please.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 27, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> the Wii is intended for family and friend play
> I don't know any teenagers that play with there moms and dads
> (most of my friends parents don't even know what the systems called)
> 
> ...




Well we do know one thing for sure. Nintendo will be making more money than Sony


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Well...shit...i can't even try to defend the Wii after that 

*Edit - guy above me better be kidding. 100 million system to 20 million

PS2 owned Gamecube...you think Wii will make more money? Your kidding right?*


----------



## slimscane (Apr 27, 2006)

Heh, Leon gave me a funny idea a while back, I am not very good at photo editing, but what do you guys think


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Heh, Leon gave me a funny idea a while back, I am not very good at photo editing, but what do you guys think



LMFAO    
Rep for that shit, damnnn that was funny


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2006)

EDIT: ahhh never mind, too late...


----------



## Kduff (Apr 27, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> the Wii is intended for family and friend play
> I don't know any teenagers that play with there moms and dads
> (most of my friends parents don't even know what the systems called)
> 
> ...



You are just assuming that the.... dear god... _Wii_... is going to have as bad third party support as the Gamecube, and the fact is, no one knows that yet.  Is it possible?  Yes, the Wii could very well fail in the same way 64 and GC did, but the innovative controllers have a lot of developers really interested in the system, even Hideo Kojima said he would like to develop a game for it (although he was basically just saying he would LIKE to, not that he ever will.)  Also, the development costs for the... Wii... will also be much lower than the 360 and PS3, and that means more smaller businesses can make games for it.  And guess what, just because a company is small, doesn't mean it makes bad games, look at Retro.  Until E3, you can't already declare the system desolate of software.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 27, 2006)

ok even I have to admit that that was a funny one .  
Cruel, but funny.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2006)

Alright guys check it out, AD post, but with my "facts" ^_^

the Xbox 360 is intended for older play
I don't know any older people that play with there moms and dads
(most of my friends parents don't even know what the systems called)

See the PS2, Xbox, and GC
those type of games are going to be the same type of games that
PS3, 360, and Wii are going to have

from what I can remember the only decent games for Xbox
was Halo 2

I can already expect a similar Halo
but RE5 is going to PS3
and what do you have left for 360???
A fight night (which will never be hardcore)
War shooters (basic shooters, nothing special)
and other similar Xbox game upgrades


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 27, 2006)

Kduff said:
			
		

> You are just assuming that the.... dear god... _Wii_... is going to have as bad third party support as the Gamecube, and the fact is, no one knows that yet.  Is it possible?  Yes, the Wii could very well fail in the same way 64 and GC did, but the innovative controllers have a lot of developers really interested in the system, even Hideo Kojima said he would like to develop a game for it (although he was basically just saying he would LIKE to, not that he ever will.)  Also, the development costs for the... Wii... will also be much lower than the 360 and PS3, and that means more smaller businesses can make games for it.  And guess what, just because a company is small, doesn't mean it makes bad games, look at Retro.  Until E3, you can't already declare the system desolate of software.



That also goes to my point where Sony is gonna go nuts with their sales

The Revolution.....or "Wii" will actually prove to be one of the best systems to come out.......(and i don't say that cause im a nintendo fanboy) They didn't spend so much money just to make their new system.  All Sony did was go nuts like Sega did and took the console wars a bit too too far. That is their downfall.


----------



## ?Uchiha?Sasuke? (Apr 27, 2006)

who cares if its called ``Wii?? Call it whatever. Its the System that Matters


----------



## slimscane (Apr 27, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Alright guys check it out, AD post, but with my "facts" ^_^
> 
> the Xbox 360 is intended for older play
> I don't know any older people that play with there moms and dads
> ...


Lol, you must not have played much Xbox if you think halo 2 was the only good game. Oh, and RE5 is going to 360 too, so, well, there you go.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 27, 2006)

?Uchiha?Sasuke? said:
			
		

> who cares if its called ``Wii?? Call it whatever. Its the System that Matters



I totally agree with u. It's just a name,of course i do wish it was better but hey....im not the frekin designer.


----------



## RockLee (Apr 27, 2006)

Slimscane, you make me sad.

I admit, it was funny.

I don't think I missed much in the preceeding 8 pages, except for extreme tardism, so...

Wii was certainly unexpected. I don't think I could have predicted that had I sat down and thought about it for 3 years straight. Does it mean I won't buy it? Of course not, it's shaping up to be a good console.

As for having this console or that console; I'm looking at both the 360 and PS3 and I think they are looking good. The limiting factor is the prices. 400-500 for the console and 60 for the game? Holy crap!

Meanwhile the Wii is an affordable 200 and the games are going to be 40. Sweet. As soon as the other systems get perfected and the price drops, I'll probably pick them up, too. I can only afford 1 console as it is, though.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Lol, you must not have played much Xbox if you think halo 2 was the only good game. Oh, and RE5 is going to 360 too, so, well, there you go.



Tell that to absolute defence. And that was a fucking joke, idiot, about AD's posts.

_Lol, you must not have played much GCN if you think SSBM and RE4 were the only good games._


----------



## slimscane (Apr 27, 2006)

Haha, don't be sad RockLee, it was a joke, a joke =). And in anycase, I still want one too. I heard that the nunchuku was going to have an accelometer in it. I am not sure what that would add to games, but hey, the more you give the developers to work with, the more creative things they can make, I suppose (maybe boxing? Remote for right hand and nunchuku for left?).

@OoNoiRoO, ack, sorry I (obviously) took you litteraly. This is a pretty active thread, I completely jumped over AD's post.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 27, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Slimscane, you make me sad.
> 
> I admit, it was funny.
> 
> ...



Sony won't be able to lower their price or they are gonna go bankrupt......you might as well stick with 360 and Revolution. PS3 will be about $700 to $900(don't all of u tell me its a rumor cause i researched my facts ) Thats all due cause they used such expensive technology to make some revolutionized system better than the other 2.....but to make up for the money they put into it......the price is high.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> That also goes to my point where Sony is gonna go nuts with their sales
> 
> The Revolution.....or "Wii" will actually prove to be one of the best systems to come out.......(and i don't say that cause im a nintendo fanboy) They didn't spend so much money just to make their new system.  All Sony did was go nuts like Sega did and took the console wars a bit too too far. That is their downfall.



You still don't understand. If people pay 4 dollers a gallon for gas now you really think PS3 won't sell the most because it's higher in price? Please man get with the program. 

It won't be 700-900 dollers you dumb ass. The things inside maybe are more expensive but when PS2 came out the DVD player itself was 350 and the system sold for 300...Thank you


----------



## slimscane (Apr 27, 2006)

There are things called elastic and inelastic demand. For the average consumer, video games are elastic, gas is inelastic.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> @OoNoiRoO, ack, sorry I (obviously) took you litteraly. This is a pretty active thread, I completely jumped over AD's post.



Yea uhh sorry about the language, too >.>


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

PS2 was 300-400 in some stores for high demand - sales - Units sold Over 100 million units sold (2005) 
Gamecube was 200, cheaper, smaller - Units sold 20.61 million (January 2006) [1]  
And that was PS2 sales in 2005 and gamecube in 2006...thank you now please be quite about PS3 now selling because of the higher price -_-


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> There are things called elastic and inelastic demand. For the average consumer, video games are elastic, gas is inelastic.



I'm saying if people don't complain about gas being that high since we make more now at work then why would we complain about a system being 500 dollers? We won't, nobody does.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 27, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> You still don't understand. If people pay 4 dollers a gallon for gas now you really think PS3 won't sell the most because it's higher in price? Please man get with the program.
> 
> It won't be 700-900 dollers you dumb ass. The things inside maybe are more expensive but when PS2 came out the DVD player itself was 350 and the system sold for 300...Thank you



You really don't understand do u......

People pay for gas cause they need to

Secondly,When PS2 came out with DVD the only reason it was 350 and the system sold for 300 was cause they didn't spend so much money making the system....besides it isnt that hard to put a dvd in the system's drive. Why the hell would it be $700 for something so easily made with reasonable material? Thats why Nintendos doin it too with the rev., they are gettin with the program to have a dvd player. 

PS2 was amazing when it came out. That was how a system should have been,they did good. PS3 however, they went so crazy to dominate other systems that the PS3 is gonna be so much money.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, you have to know that Playstation has a WAY LARGER selection of games than the GC and Xbox.

Plus, the system was $300.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 27, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I'm saying if people don't complain about gas being that high since we make more now at work then why would we complain about a system being 500 dollers? We won't, nobody does.



cause a system isn't a essential to life


----------



## slimscane (Apr 27, 2006)

crazymtf, I suppose you are have point (to an extent), but we will just have to wait and see. Ken Kutaragi is on the record stating that the PS3 won't be priced for regular consumers, and Nintendo is trying to price it to appeal to the average consumer. This will be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 27, 2006)

Last generation, the PS2 was the best system proven by statistics.

This new generation,the prediction for the best system is ethier Rev. or 360.

Unless Sony has something else up their sleeve that we haven't seen, the predictions are right with 360 or Rev. being better


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Apr 27, 2006)

what a joke, the wii? XP the revolution was cool, it was the Revo, badass...but now, the wii? I'm sorry but that's just wrong...the nintendo wii...gay much?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 27, 2006)

Nan Desu Ka said:
			
		

> what a joke, the wii? XP the revolution was cool, it was the Revo, badass...but now, the wii? I'm sorry but that's just wrong...the nintendo wii...gay much?



Unexpected move from Nintendo


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> Last generation, the PS2 was the best system proven by statistics.
> 
> This new generation,the prediction for the best system is ethier Rev. or 360.
> 
> Unless Sony has something else up their sleeve that we haven't seen, the predictions are right with 360 or Rev. being better



First of all you don't know this so stop stating it like a fact. 

Second Sony has the largest community behind it since PS1 and has sold more PS1 and PS2 then Nintendo has N64's and Gamecubes. 

Third try to think before talking. Everytime Nintendo went the cheaper route with the cheaper equiptment and the Sony going the most advance still selling a hell of alot and even when it's more money adn less sold think about it, they still get more money since it's more they get more for the system. If it's 700 bucks like you say, which is utter stupidness and 600 will be the highest it will go for but anyway if it is 700 that is almost 4 customers for revoultion. So seven revolutions will have to be sold to equal ONE PS3 sale...Understand why Sony has dominated both the N64/Ps1 gen and PS2/Xbox/Nintendo gen? Because of the fans and the great libary of games, the end. 

Try to use more facts then "Sony spends so much and no one will buy." Try using past events and if you do you can see Nintendo failed. 

Back to the topic, Wii is a stupid name but it's nintendo descion so let them be happy with it.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 27, 2006)

Here is a good 1up.com article about the PS3 Price, although you guys are off-topic again arguing about this.  I think everyone should just read this and wait until it's officially announced.  Otherwise a mod is going to come in here and get you all.  I said in a previous post the PS3 will most likely be $500, and I'm willing to bet $50 it will indeed be within $50 of 500 bucks.

Celes-chan


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

Kduff said:
			
		

> Here is a good 1up.com article about the PS3 Price, although you guys are off-topic again arguing about this.  I think everyone should just read this and wait until it's officially announced.  Otherwise a mod is going to come in here and get you all.  I said in a previous post the PS3 will most likely be $500, and I'm willing to bet $50 it will indeed be within $50 of 500 bucks.
> 
> Celes-chan



Thank you, this is what i'm talking about, relistic.


----------



## ?Uchiha?Sasuke? (Apr 27, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:
			
		

> I totally agree with u. It's just a name,of course i do wish it was better but hey....im not the frekin designer.


Yeah , So many People get mad over a Title ... geez


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

?Uchiha?Sasuke? said:
			
		

> Yeah , So many People get mad over a Title ... geez


I'm not mad, opposite, i'm laughing


----------



## RockLee (Apr 27, 2006)

Uhhh, if the system is above 200 or 300 dollars, I can't afford it, so it doesn't matter. I don't know about your upbringing, crazymtf, but it seems your parents can afford to buy you whatever you wish without qualms for the price.

My family cannot consider such a thing. Also, comparing it to gas is silly. Gasoline has turned into an essential product, necessary for surviving in today's society, at the very least America's society.

The PS3 is not necessary for anyone. Blu-Ray, while cool, is not necessary. People will look at it and say: "500 for a DVD player and a console? Please." Sure, some gamers will pony up the cash for the PS3, no doubt and a good amount of them will. However, you are talking like every gamer out there will buy the PS3.

Wrong. Strong brand name and a good history will mean nothing to those that can't afford it. Who'd put themselves in debt for a console? Perhaps on credit card, but you'd be sure parents and adult gamers will be thinking long and hard about this purchase.

Will it be a success? No doubt. Will it sell as much as expected? Mmmm...Well, Kutaragi said that it wasn't priced for the average gamer, which is a mistake, because the average gamer is the one that purchases consoles. We aren't all flowing with expendable cash.

Why can Sony afford a 500 dollar price tag? They can, put it's going to hurt. Approximately 800 Million dollars will be lost by Sony Corp. due to the PS3 in the comming year.

Ouch.

Meanwhile, you can all ridicule the Wii name, and I admit, it's wierd. However, we'll see how the system plays. Hell, it might be catchy. I do consider the Revolution a much better name. I'll still be calling it that.

Also, even though the Revolution will be a secondary console, that means it'll sell well because many are considering regardless. So owners of a 360 will own a Revo, as well as owners of a PS3. That means that the Revo, or Wii, or whatever, will capture a huge chunk of the market, getting some 360 owners and some PS3 owners and obviously all of the Revo owners.

Now, let's stop the trolling, shall we? This is a Wii thread, not a "OMG PS3 WILL ROXORZ U" thread. Let's make fun of Wii, or we, or us, and make with the jokes.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 27, 2006)

Michelle Wie.
Oui, oui.
We.

You know...there are just so many jokes that rush to my head, but the fact that it's Nintendo makes them stop.

Oh well, all the Nintendo loyalists, wii are going to buy it no matter what the name, even if it is just a wii bit awkward sounding. 


			
				Final Ultima said:
			
		

> It's pronounced "we".


Ok, just to make sure.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Apr 27, 2006)

I got a name the Nintendo bigwigs can use. "The Nintendo Biznatch." Would that not sound cool? Go into a gaming store. "What do you want?" "I want a Biznatch!"


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Uhhh, if the system is above 200 or 300 dollars, I can't afford it, so it doesn't matter. I don't know about your upbringing, crazymtf, but it seems your parents can afford to buy you whatever you wish without qualms for the price.
> 
> My family cannot consider such a thing. Also, comparing it to gas is silly. Gasoline has turned into an essential product, necessary for surviving in today's society, at the very least America's society.
> 
> ...



First to correct you on some things. One my parents buy me = nothing. I buy myself things by working. Second an adverge gamer that's over 16 will be buying this system, well that's what i see at work atleast, almost everyone i know is buying one or trying to get it on the first day. I compared it to Gas because it's 4 dollers in one gas station and 1.79 in another and yet they just get it at the 4 doller one like it really doesn't effect them. See what i mean? Money isn't as hard to gain today. I get paid 8.50 an hour while my cusion at my age was getting 5.50 5 years ago. See what i mean? 

I wasn't trolling, far from it, i began making fun of Wii and then somone came in saying somthing about PS3, for no reason because the Wii is such a bad name i guess they felt the urdge to diss on the PS3, saying it won't sale as much, when in t he past it shows it will sell ATLEAST, MiniMUN double of whatever Wii sells. Does this mean Wii will sell bad? No? Does it have a chance? Yes. IS it a horrible name? Fuck yes. 

God i haven't said revolution...i use wii...oMG...


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 28, 2006)

it's sorta sad how some people hate nintendo without even giving a valid reson.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> it's sorta sad how some people hate nintendo without even giving a valid reson.



This is not to me correct? Don't want to start with anyone but i just want to make sure this isn't going out to me is all.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 28, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> This is not to me correct? Don't want to start with anyone but i just want to make sure this isn't going out to me is all.


 
  Nah I'm just sayin in general.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh ok, just checking...Wanna play with my Wii? Lmao


----------



## Shika-Chou (Apr 28, 2006)

Interesting name to say the least. ^^


----------



## Kduff (Apr 28, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> it's sorta sad how some people hate nintendo without even giving a valid reson.



I think a lot of people have a reason, and here's my theory:

Nintendo raped them when they were young.

It makes sense.  And they have such bad memories of it, that they are terrified of Nintendo's Wii.  HAH!


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 28, 2006)

Kduff said:
			
		

> I think a lot of people have a reason, and here's my theory:
> 
> Nintendo raped them when they were young.
> 
> It makes sense. And they have such bad memories of it, that they are terrified of Nintendo's Wii. HAH!


 
  sadly I had a great time playing donkey Kong and syper mario Bros. . .damn what happened to the game copanies today. I used to remeber when sony and nintendo used to share neally all there productz. . .*sigh*

   well I supose good times dont last forever. . .


----------



## Kduff (Apr 28, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> sadly I had a great time playing donkey Kong and syper mario Bros. . .damn what happened to the game copanies today. I used to remeber when sony and nintendo used to share neally all there productz. . .*sigh*
> 
> well I supose good times dont last forever. . .



Are you sure Donkey Kong and Mario didn't have a great time playing with _you_?   
And uh, when I said Nintendo raped people... I meant it literally.  A lot of Nintendo haters display symptoms of rape victims... and it was a joke.

I also had my best memories with those games.  Especially Super Metroid, it was one of the first times I had seen a mostly naked woman. (I was 7)


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 28, 2006)

Kduff said:
			
		

> Are you sure Donkey Kong and Mario didn't have a great time playing with _you_?
> And uh, when I said Nintendo raped people... I meant it literally.  A lot of Nintendo haters display symptoms of rape victims... and it was a joke.


In Soviet Russia, video games play you. O_O


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 28, 2006)

Kduff said:
			
		

> Are you sure Donkey Kong and Mario didn't have a great time playing with _you_?
> And uh, when I said Nintendo raped people... I meant it literally. A lot of Nintendo haters display symptoms of rape victims... and it was a joke.
> 
> I also had my best memories with those games. Especially Super Metroid, it was one of the first times I had seen a mostly naked woman. (I was 7)


 

  oh.. . .my bad I'm bad with sarcasim. . .sorry if I made any trouble


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 28, 2006)

W i i
h s t
a . ?
t

It's too awkward to be a straight name, so I tried acronyming it.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Apr 28, 2006)

is nintendo trying to look even stupider...the controler was bad enough i was still going to buy it ..but now..i dont know


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 28, 2006)

There's this strange desire in everyone's subconcious to see a giant fall.  Whether it be America, Microsoft, or the king of video games in the 80s/90s, Nintendo.

Then again, a new generation of gamers is now among us.  They'll grow up seeing Sony as the king of all gaming, just as we saw Nintendo in their prime.

It's an endless cycle.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 28, 2006)

I give up. . . I've tried to say to other people on these forums that nintendo is just making something new. I really dont wanna sound like an ass-hole in the cause I'd hate for some one to mistake my love for all games into close-minded fanboyisum. . .

 *sighs* Wonderz. . .out


----------



## Maes (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm not sure if someone else brought this up already or not.  

From a marketing standpoint this is a brilliant move by Nintendo.  They've picked a very unique name for the Revolution, and because it's so different, fans have had such strong reactions.  I think that they were probably tossing around a few different names, and it's possible that Wii was chosen in order to achieve this effect.  In a matter of minutes the entire Game industry is suddenly talking about Nintendo.  People everywhere are talking about it.  Regardless of if it's good or bad, hype is hype and  publicity is publicity.  Just think about it, the next installment of every videogame related webcomic is going to be about the Wii.  It's the top story on every gaming website.  This is one of the most brilliant marketing techniques that I've ever seen.

Nintendo has just brought a huge spotlight and centered it on themselves, one that seems to drown out all the other smaller spotlights, meaning that everyone will be watching when E3 comes around in just two weeks.  All eyes will be on the Wii and that's exactly why Nintendo is brilliant.  They're going to go all out at E3 and solidify the hype that this announcement has created.


And by the way I think that Wii is a good name, it's easy to remember, it's accessible, and it doubles as a logo without any additional tweaking.


----------



## Kduff (Apr 28, 2006)

Maes said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if someone else brought this up already or not.
> 
> From a marketing standpoint this is a brilliant move by Nintendo.  They've picked a very unique name for the Revolution, and because it's so different, fans have had such strong reactions.  I think that they were probably tossing around a few different names, and it's possible that Wii was chosen in order to achieve this effect.  In a matter of minutes the entire Game industry is suddenly talking about Nintendo.  People everywhere are talking about it.  Regardless of if it's good or bad, hype is hype and  publicity is publicity.  Just think about it, the next installment of every videogame related webcomic is going to be about the Wii.  It's the top story on every gaming website.  This is one of the most brilliant marketing techniques that I've ever seen.
> 
> ...



True, Nintendo is putting a lot of PR spotlight on themselves, but the fact is, they shouldn't do it this way.  It's like the slightly nudie commercial on the Super Bowl that wasn't that big of a deal, but because it got banned, it became huge.  Nintendo shouldn't have to rely on shock value to get attention for their system, especially since fans will be using that name for years to come.  Wii is unique, but it obviously wasn't market researched in America, because it's honestly just stupid sounding.  Wii?  It's not a word that rolls off the tongue smoothly, and it is already a very commonly used pronoun.  Puns are not cool.  Also, Wii does not give people who have never heard of the system a sense of appeal or desire, it just gives the initial "Wii??" reaction.  People who haven't heard of how innovative the system is will most likely have a bad first impression with the system, simply because of the name, and people who haven't heard of the system are the people Nintendo is looking to reel in.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Apr 28, 2006)

I just found out about this from a friend of mine, I gotta say I'm a bit disappointed, but I guess the name makes sense. Even though it is a bit out there.


----------



## snoph (Apr 28, 2006)

the system is kind of out there too, but in a good way


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wii
...

*BWAAAA HAAA HAA HAAA HAHAHA  HAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHAAAH HAAA HA  HEEHAAAHAAAA HAHAAA
HEHEEE  HAAAA HAHAHAAA HAAA HAAA HOHOHO HEHA GHAAA HAAA *

*chortle* *cough* cough*

HA HAH HAAA HAHA HAA HAAAA HAHAAHAA HAA
HE HE HAHAHA GWAHAHAHA BWA HA HAAHAHAAAHA HAHA HA HAAH HA

...

Woo, okay, okay, I'm fine now...

*Wii*

GWAHAAAAA HAHAAA HAHA HAA HAAAA HAHAAHAA HAA
HE HE HAHAHA GWAHAHAHA BWA HA HAAHAHAAAHA HAHA HA HAAH HA    hooo hhaa heh heh *pant*  *pant*


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 28, 2006)

the name of this console alone should be the least of everyone's concern's.what I'm hype about is the online plya for SSB


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 28, 2006)

Anyways.... Wii or not Wii, it's the system I care for about. I don't really care for the new name, but it will get some time to get used to. People shouldn't be overreacting just because the codename wasn't chosen.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2006)

Dont get me wrong, i will be first in line with a bucket to collect my we, no?

I just think the name sounds a little retarded that is all, it has already been shown that certain inviduals feel their man hood is stomped on, granted it is a little dumb, there will be people who think that way.

So from a marketing point of view, the name is a bit dumb, i prefered nintendo go.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 28, 2006)

Fuck it.... as long as the new zelda comes out soon.. i dont care if they change the name into Poodlez or Barney. damn u nintendo


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2006)

Seriously though, i beleive they are testing the loyalty of fans with this one.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Dont get me wrong, i will be first in line with a bucket to collect my we, no?
> 
> I just think the name sounds a little retarded that is all, it has already been shown that certain inviduals feel their man hood is stomped on, granted it is a little dumb, there will be people who think that way.
> 
> So from a marketing point of view, the name is a bit dumb, i prefered nintendo go.



Won't be the first in the line but yeah ima buy it regardless of the name, it's just funny as hell.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Apr 28, 2006)

Game systems usually end up with retarded names...look at Xbox, I mean c'mon. But I'm not too worried about it...I still expect great things from Nintendo


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

Xbox was fine, Gamecube was fine, PS2 was fine, "Wii" Is not fine, it's funny as hell.


----------



## Nerf Herder (Apr 28, 2006)

I like to think of it less like Wii...and more like "WHHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!"


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

Still sounds bad to me


----------



## hakke (Apr 28, 2006)

it generates discussion on it... thus its good from Nintendo's business point of view, no matter how awful we think it sounds... as example crazy cant stop talking about it and he's actually promoting the Wii by doing so.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 28, 2006)

LOL!!! That's one of the funniest (and crappiest) name Ever! X'D They'd better have a HELL of a publicity campaign to compensate for this!


----------



## borax3030 (Apr 28, 2006)

i dont care what its called. nintendo made so im gonna own it and it will pwn all


----------



## CarolinaB (Apr 28, 2006)

Hahahaha BRILLIANT!!! The name is so ridiculous and crazy that we will publicty it! I bet right now everybody is talking about this crazyness or told somebody they know, I know did. And people that's what make brilliant publicity! though it could back fire! But knowing Nintendo, it probably wont.


----------



## Sakashi (Apr 28, 2006)

man i need to wii...


----------



## White Fox (Apr 28, 2006)

A name is a name it dosent affect the quality of games..."never judge a book by its cover"


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 28, 2006)

Clicky for a classic example.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 28, 2006)

Lol Oui  ...i didn't like it,but hey like someone said..if the console is kickass(which will) we'll love the name 2^^


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

hakke said:
			
		

> it generates discussion on it... thus its good from Nintendo's business point of view, no matter how awful we think it sounds... as example crazy cant stop talking about it and he's actually promoting the Wii by doing so.



Would agree but now three of my friends aren't buying it simply for a name, they can't imagine playing a game on a system called "Wii" So it may bring more coversation but not very good...


----------



## ?Uchiha?Sasuke? (Apr 28, 2006)

Some People Dont realize how much Nintendo has to Done To Make Consoles and Games for entertainment , and Just Insult Nintendo. Thats Just really Sad since there working there Butts off To beat Sony to the Finish. They have Made the Famacom all the way to the Wii.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2006)

At ign interview, the people stated that it took 1 year to come up with that name.

Bet the workers were saying.

workers ''shit we haven't done anywork, just been looking at porn for the past year.

Boss '' so have you come up with a name''

workers ''emmmm, we h----''

Boss ''brilliant, so unique yet''.

Seriously, if i sat down for 1 year amongst over people, whilst being paid, i could come up with a better name, with the same reason behind as wii. Seriously.


----------



## ?Uchiha?Sasuke? (Apr 28, 2006)

Dude its Japan... Nintendo Might of had a Rough Start but Look what they have Created , Super Mario Bro , Legend of Zelda , Metroid Prime , Etc.


----------



## gabha (Apr 28, 2006)

Best. Name. Ever.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

?Uchiha?Sasuke? said:
			
		

> Some People Dont realize how much Nintendo has to Done To Make Consoles and Games for entertainment , and Just Insult Nintendo. Thats Just really Sad since there working there Butts off To beat Sony to the Finish. They have Made the Famacom all the way to the Wii.


Made it yes, now it's time for them to move on...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2006)

You know, I really don't care about the name. I will always call it the Revolution! 

If I buy it at a game store, I will ask for it by the name "Revolution", not the "We". I am not going to sit there and say "I want the We" for 5 minutes, getting red in the face until the guy finally realizes what I want. I'm just not going to do it.

VIVA LA REVOLUTION!


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 28, 2006)

video game guy: what system will you be taking today wonderz

 Wonderz: Wii

Video game guy: you mean "WHHHHEEEEE!!!"

 Wonderz: no I mean "wii-wii"

Video game guy: 

  that would be the laugh of the day to me. . .regadless though I'm still calling the damn thing revolution. (even if part of it's revolution is to sound retarded)


----------



## ?Uchiha?Sasuke? (Apr 28, 2006)

ive already seen screenies and Lots of people are gonna be Buying it.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 28, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> In Soviet Russia, video games play you. O_O


 
  good thing I'm in dominican repulic then. 0_0


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 28, 2006)

oh my, i thought the naruto 'I HATE FILLERS' backlash was bad............this is FREEKIN Wii i mean WWIII! (soz for the pun!)


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 28, 2006)

Neji Uchiha said:
			
		

> oh my, i thought the naruto 'I HATE FILLERS' backlash was bad............this is FREEKIN Wii i mean WWIII! (soz for the pun!)


 
  this is one of the best Pun'z I've ever seen/heard in my life. . .  so crazy yet soo true.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 28, 2006)

WOAH! 13 pages in one day!!!!

games critics hate it! another pun for everyone out there...............

'Nintendo Wii.............because urine the game' ...i sence a neg rep coming along soon!

im a big ninty fan boy, but how am i going to defeat the PS3 fan boys at school?!!! there gonna have a field day over this!


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 28, 2006)

Wii need to show Nintendo what wii are made of.

And no its not wii-wii -_-;;


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 28, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> Wii need to show Nintendo what wii are made of.
> 
> And no its not wii-wii -_-;;


  LMFAO wii-wii is french dude.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 28, 2006)

well i guess im gonna have a wii in the corner of my end..............

ok ill stop the puns! nintendo should do billborads with just 'Wii' on it, itll build up  an expectation in the public.


----------



## ?Uchiha?Sasuke? (Apr 28, 2006)

wow...thats sad..You guys make fun of nintendo over a Freaking Name...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 28, 2006)

because the name sucks...if you were called Mr. pansymcpanster rodriguez...even if you had a billion dollars...id still amek fun of you for "just a name" like i said name sell, and Wii wont buy it...MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 28, 2006)

They should just call it 'Da Penis', even thats a better name.


----------



## ?Uchiha?Sasuke? (Apr 28, 2006)

...Immature Children....oh well


----------



## slimscane (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh come on, you know that it at least crosses your mind when you hear the name, "Wii". Get off of your high horse. No one is seriously bashing Nintendo for this, I think that most people think it is genuinly funny.


----------



## ?Uchiha?Sasuke? (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow Say a rock falls on the Ground and all of sudden you all laugh , thats basiclly what your doing


----------



## slimscane (Apr 28, 2006)

Say a very prominent company releases a big product that is very important to the success of the company as a whole, and the give it a name that is a euphanism for a _penis_, and we all laugh about it. That is what we are doing.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 28, 2006)

?Uchiha?Sasuke? said:
			
		

> wow...thats sad..You guys make fun of nintendo over a Freaking Name...




why do you Capatalize random Words?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

Laz-E-Boy said:
			
		

> why do you Capatalize random Words?



He thinks it makes him look smart. No for real i do not care WHAT system has a name. If PS3 was named "Wii" I laugh. If Xbox 360 was named "Wii" I laugh. This is funny as hell. Just cause you don't find it funny Susuke doesn't mean it isn't. Even SS3 threw in a joke and he's a big fanboy. Gunners is also a big fan of nintendo and laughed. Even Vagitto is disapoinnted. See it's just funny is all, i'm still buying it though. 



Wii...lmao...


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wii........what a silly name.  Then again at least it isn't something like Gametriangle or Gamehexagon.(Actually in someone else's mind,those names might be better though honestly,i don't agree with any of them)


----------



## Seany (Apr 28, 2006)

Wii? ffs.....


----------



## ?Uchiha?Sasuke? (Apr 28, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> He thinks it makes him look smart. No for real i do not care WHAT system has a name. If PS3 was named "Wii" I laugh. If Xbox 360 was named "Wii" I laugh. This is funny as hell. Just cause you don't find it funny Susuke doesn't mean it isn't. Even SS3 threw in a joke and he's a big fanboy. Gunners is also a big fan of nintendo and laughed. Even Vagitto is disapoinnted. See it's just funny is all, i'm still buying it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wii...lmao...


I can use ??CAPS?? if i want too


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, it's his emo-party and he'll use caps if he wants too.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

Lmao, ok you caps if you must.


----------



## borax3030 (Apr 28, 2006)

please i remember when everyone thought the name 'play' station was gay, then the system came out and everyone shut up. same with x-box and even gameboy. i really dont care what they call it they can call it a rectum for all i care (ok maybe not rectum thatd be kinda off) its what it does that counts.


----------



## Kisame. (Apr 28, 2006)

> please i remember when everyone thought the name 'play' station was gay, then the system came out and everyone shut up. same with x-box and even gameboy. i really dont care what they call it they can call it a rectum for all i care (ok maybe not rectum thatd be kinda off) its what it does that counts.



No system name is as bad as "wii"

Cmon now be serious. the eupheisms, the whole marketing campaign. Its like they planned the worst possible name/


----------



## Bass (Apr 28, 2006)

K?ame said:
			
		

> No system name is as bad as "wii"




Neo Geo?


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 28, 2006)

Neo Geo ryhmes.

Wii doesn't ryme .. it's just wii


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2006)

geez guys calm the hell down. first off its a name and a name means nothing really its what the system can do thats what matters my friend.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2006)

> While the code-name Revolution expressed our direction, Wii represents the answer. Wii will break down that wall that seperates videogame players from everybody else. Wii will put people more in touch with their gams... and each other. But you're probably asking: What does the name mean?
> 
> Wii sounds like "we," which emphasizes the console is for everyone. Wii can easily be remembered by people around the world, no matter what language they speak. No confusion. No need to abbreviate. Just Wii.
> 
> ...


How fucking tarded! Puns are for losers. Nintendo must be seriously smoking some crazy shit. It doesn't need crap like that. The Nintendo brand name is good enough that it doesn't need stupid ass ploys like that. All it needs is something minor. Theres the PS line, the XBox line.

I mean they could have atleast chosen something that made sense.

Nintendo Entertainment System, NES = Win, made sense
Super NES = Win, an upgrade.
Nintendo 64 = Win, 64 bit colors, makes sense
Game Cube = Loose. Shape made sense but just sounded nerdy, its like who ever played it were squares x 6

Revolution = Hella sense, new style, deserved to be called Revolution
Wii = Lose. x 100

No sense, just shitty PR. With the name Revolution it makes it atleast sound cool.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

^We know this already, doesn't mean the name is utterly retarded and laughable.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2006)

I think everyone should chill.

I like nintendo, not sure if i like it more than my ps2, or if i will like the revo more than my ps3 better yet, i like the two equally, i just dont like xbox.

Now, sorry, but the name is dam hilarious.

It took them a freaking year to come up with that name, one whole year where they possibly earned more than my mum and dad put together.

It is hilarious as they are a huge gaming company, with a large prospect console that looks to be sucessful, and they give it a name which conotes piss in peoples mind, that is dumb, i am sorry.

The name wii as we can see doesnt conote freindship, bonding etc. it conotes piss, plain and simple.

Giving the imagery of piss is not a good thing for your console.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> Neo Geo?




I have to concur  

But all, it's going to boil down to is people's opinions..and when you have clashing opinions..it leads the way to system bashing (or at least opens the door) and that leads to other people ragging on the other systems in retaliation, until it's a full out flame-war v_v

Revolution's official name is sort of like a kid who was dressed by his mom on the first day of school. Now the mom may think that the son with shorts, suspenders and knee high socks is very cute...but you know he's going to be a magnet to bullies and others who want to bash him. 

He's probably cooler kid overall than most of other people there...but because of his appearance he won't be given a chance. =/ 

That being said...the boy eventually overcomes the traumatic grade school appearance and other then a few time when mom wants to pull out the picture book, he leads a totally normal life. 

In other words...people will forgot about it with time. Until Nintendo comes out with the next system, and we get "OMFG, I can't believe Nintendo came out with a worse name than Wii" :amazed


----------



## ?Uchiha?Sasuke? (Apr 28, 2006)

im admiting the title is Pretty dumb


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2006)

it does not mean piss well in english yes but other langues no.. still they should have done it better i expect a change before launch. 

eh who gives a flying turd about the name anyways  guh o well :/


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I think everyone should chill.
> 
> I like nintendo, not sure if i like it more than my ps2, or if i will like the revo more than my ps3 better yet, i like the two equally, i just dont like xbox.
> 
> ...



This is all i've been trying to say, what gunner said here. It's to funny to not laugh. I'm still buying it anyway, even though the name is garbage the system hopefully isn't and it'll be next to my PS3 and Xbox 360...Wii...lmao...ok i'll stop


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 28, 2006)

It's not a pun because I'm pretty sure "wii" isn't a word.
Dictionary check...
Nope. not a real word.

It's like if I wanted to make a pun on the word  "stupid" with the word "stewpid"
Basically, what I'm saying is dat wii = stewpid and the wii is stupid.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

SS3 - It's stupid but like you said what can you do? It's just going to be nintendo dicsion and that's it!...Even if it has a horrible name it doesn't mean horrible system. If playstation three was named Poo i still buy it, just make a hella fun of it.


----------



## tuaamin13 (Apr 28, 2006)

Everyone has been thinking of Wii as "we."  Why can't we assume it's "Whee!" as in something fun?  Not that I support this obviously weird name...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2006)

yea i dont know why ppl get so worked up about a name  o well i am going back to FF 11 to lvl up my white mage! ( sub job will be blue mage! )


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah some people overreating, i'm just laughing  RHYME!...Ok yeah i got to play more FF11 myself XD


----------



## Frieza (Apr 28, 2006)

I didn't know a name meant so much to people. I have no problem with their unique name. Just going to say it a few times to get use to it. I am too old to care about a system name. If you don't want to call it Wii(imo even spelling it is fun), then just call it your nintendo.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2006)

tuaamin13 said:
			
		

> Everyone has been thinking of Wii as "we."  Why can't we assume it's "Whee!" as in something fun?  Not that I support this obviously weird name...




Even the name whee, conotes the feeling of a batty boi. No lie, whee, wii, we, they all sound weird.

I will stand by the fact that the name conotes piss, if sony or microsoft play their cards right, they can make a lot of snipes to them in the media.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2006)

> it does not mean piss well in english yes but other langues no.. still they should have done it better i expect a change before launch.
> 
> eh who gives a flying turd about the name anyways guh o well :/
> __________________



The english/western audience is also their target aim.

When, you do subjects like business and media, you will somewhat realise how crucial the name can be to success. They have stated that they want to reach out to new people, how is a name like ''wii'' supposed to do that, it stands out, but it isnt appealing.

This is comming from someone who loves nintendo, the name doesnt make a diffrence to me, but to a certain section of the market the name will sway their decission.

If you are going to buy a ps3 and revolution, you have for and against both balanced, untill it comes to the name, what choice would you make?

Seriously, being paid and having a year to work on a name, i am pretty disapointed for the name.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 28, 2006)

If Wii makes you decide to not buy the console, then you never liked it or weren't going to buy it in the first place.

This name, good or bad, does not, and will not, affect my decision to purchase the console in any way, shape, or form. A name, at the end of the day, is just that—a name.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2006)

> If Wii makes you decide to not buy the console, then you never liked it or weren't going to buy it in the first place.



I will buy it, i would buy it if it was called ''worthless waste of money'' only thing that would stop me is racial abuse, i wouldnt want to promote certain things.

But anyway, the point is they are trying to aim for new gamers, calling it wii could drive certain people away, people that dont know of the history.

Name is a important thing for sucess, long time members dont care as much, but newcomers would.


----------



## pajamas (Apr 28, 2006)

Matt and Craig of IGN Wii and DS respectively have had some fun with this name:





XDDDDD

I have gotten used to to the name, and stand by Nintendo fully with every decision decision they make (how surprising =P)

But I love the name because the possibilities for jokes and the like are endless. I can even see Nintendo making fun of themselves in the commercials.

Naming and slogans have not been Nintendo's specialty. I mean, this system just BEGS for DS's slogan, "Touching is Good." XDDDD

I can't wait to see what they come up with for advertising!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2006)

gunner double posting is against the rules you should edit that before cham cham see's you .

also its about the games not the name. seriously  end of story with a !


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

Never, it's not the end of the story when u say it is buddy. I will make fun of it forever since it's got to the funnist name i've heard any system being called. God i wonder how Mario will work on his wii...i mean my wii...i mean...yeah...


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2006)

> also its about the games not the name. seriously end of story with a !



To people with brains the games is what matters, but lets face it we are dealing with americans ( couldnt let that one slide, my bad)

The name is somewhat crucial to get the name spread to new gamers, who they are trying to attract. I find it hard to beleive that someone who has no intrest in games would be attracted by the name Wii.

Im saying this from a non bias point of view.

If i knew nothing of games, i wanted a console to go with my house, if i saw something called Wii, im likely to disgard it at first glance.

Seeing as i know what the revolution is capable of, what nintendo is i will get a revolution. But the name suggests they are aiming for th hardcore gamers and not new comers, going against their initial statement of opening up to many people.

Maybe the name wii will attract many new gamers, personally i dont think it will, because of the content it is used, you automatically think of a cheesy thing like piss, rather than unity.


----------



## Asherah (Apr 28, 2006)

If Nintendo wern't taking themselves so seriously with this name I'd be less incredulous at the sheer stupidity of not scrapping the idea one second after hearing it. But reading the press release on the website...with all that crap...it sounds like Wii and Nintendo want to take over the world. o_o



			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> Wii will break down that wall that separates video game players from everybody else.



Wtf? Who asked you to do that? 



			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> Wii sounds like "we," which emphasises this console is for everyone.



Ah, I see, so you can make even more money off this console. It's aaaaall making sense now. 



			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> Because, it’s really not about you or me.
> 
> It’s about Wii
> 
> And together, Wii will change everything.



...now that sounds forboding.


----------



## Bass (Apr 28, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> This name, good or bad, does not, and will not, affect my decision to purchase the console in any way, shape, or form. A name, at the end of the day, is just that?a name.




I dunno..........I doubt you would buy a console that was called "The Puppy-fucker's Cumbox".


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2006)

"Gunners"^YEP. See i don't find it a smart move. New comers will not want to play a system called "Wii" While revolution sounded fine and people seemed ok with it. Now i got people syaing they refuse to buy it simply for the name and there from europe! So yeah this is a big deal in some ways but for fans *Even a sony fanboy here enjoys somthing from Nintendo* Is no biggie since as gunner said i know what i am getting. By the way it's made from Japan, you knew one of these system had to have a weird name, Wii takes it, maybe next next gen it will turn to Pii or Poo.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 28, 2006)

Wii = Wi*F*i


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 28, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> I dunno..........I doubt you would buy a console that was called "The Puppy-fucker's Cumbox".


I'd buy that on the Internet under an assumed identity. *flees*


----------



## RockLee (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, if the games were awesome...

That'd have to be one hell of a system, and you can be sure I'd call it something else in public.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 28, 2006)

PFCb- that is what you would call it in puplic, or PuFuCuBo. I actually like the way that sounds, haha, well, more than Wii at least =)


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry if posted before but... LOL!


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 28, 2006)

the Vergina. . . .yah I'd like that at my house. . .that or _"thunder Cunt"_


----------



## Luffy2692 (Apr 29, 2006)

this reply to the name change did the most for me, acceptance wise. i totally disagree with you guys about it being HORRIFIC and TERRIBLE. i mean come on, it couldve been worse. like many have said, its a name, and thats all. and the fact youre using Wii in comparison to "wee", a childs version of urine, is pretty immature IMO.

anyway, heres the link


i also read that theres a possiblitly that Wii isnt the real name at all. according to 1up.com, the patent for "Wii" or "Nintendo Wii" had no results. this meaning that if they havent even registered it, then it might be a HUGE attention grabber for e3 where they will reveal the REAL real name.

heres that link anyway (had to view in IE because firefox came up blank for it)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2006)

You have mario on you avt. of course your going to defend it -_-


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2006)

thats amazing i love it.

anyways Nintendo Wii ( pronuced WE , was said by the washington times) i mean i gues if you think about it WE means all  meaning Everyone and thats what nintendo is trying to grab so i can see some sense in that. but they could have done it a bit better like 

Nintendo FC ( family Center)
Nintendo FunBox ( ign did that one)
OmegaNintendo!

yea its almost 2 am so my creativityness is thin


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> :
> OmegaNintendo


Ummm wouldn't that imply that it was like Nintendo's last stand or something? , but it'd be a good comparison for Sega's gen 

In the end, it's a name, dumb as it may be, we have to remember that Nintendo's the equivalent of the crazy artist who was seen as crazy during their lifetime, but due to their outlook came out with wonderful creations.  I guess their name is just one of those creations, since it's related to the system.  Take it as it is I guess.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2006)

well i was thinking Super Nintendo and i took it up to Omega since ultra was allready used by ULTra 64 ( the one that blew up in the american faces who designed a while ago) but yea omeganintendo would be the last stand and if it failed they went but if it did not it stays!

ummm

The Nintendo Bolt


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2006)

LMao nintendo bolt...still better then Wii though


----------



## Luffy2692 (Apr 29, 2006)

so no one even comments on what i had to say...

its actually important, so if you didnt feel like reading all two   of those paragraphs, then ill say it in capital letters:

Wii MAY NOT BE THE OFFICIAL NAME. AS OF NOW THERE ARE NO PATENTS FOR IT AND NINTENDO MAY BE TRYING TO GET ATTENTION.

for all of you that did read my first post, i apologize for such behavior. for everyone else, shame on you 

*edit* then again, it is 2am...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 29, 2006)

My post was kinda based off of your post.  I didn't really get at the name being only a possibility since it's still in question.  

I was basically saying that if the name is going to be Wii, then it's just a name, and Nintendo's always been rather creative in a way similar to the misunderstood artist.


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 29, 2006)

yup the name stays whether you like it or not


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

LMFAO. this is awsome simply one of the greatest Pun's I've ever seen. *reps Albedo before Wonderz dies of laughter*


----------



## Scared Link (Apr 29, 2006)

The site explains everything. But it makes Nintendo sound like a kiddie console.


----------



## White Fox (Apr 29, 2006)

Nintendo is for a younger audience and thats what there trying to appeal to, I think


----------



## n8dogg (Apr 29, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> The site explains everything. But it makes Nintendo sound like a kiddie console.



Well... Ubisoft themselves said that Nintendo wouldn't make a game like Red Steel, so they were asked to make one.

...I think Nintendo themselves have a problem with violence, although they aren't above having someone else do it for their console...


----------



## Coaxmetal (Apr 29, 2006)

Karison said:
			
		

> Nintendo is for a younger audience and thats what there trying to appeal to, I think


Not really. The audience that they are trying to appeal to with this console is the family in general, towards people that would normally not play games aswell as those familiar with Nintendo.

I'm still going to call it the Revolution no matter what its offical name is.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 29, 2006)

for some reason every time i hear the name, i just think of the movie "deliverance" (SP)

"Scream like a pig" 

WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIi


----------



## Coaxmetal (Apr 29, 2006)

The one problem I have with the name is that Nintendo just killed any chance of having the song "Revolution #9" by the Beatles in the advertisement commercials.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 29, 2006)

Luffy2692 said:
			
		

> Wii MAY NOT BE THE OFFICIAL NAME. AS OF NOW THERE ARE NO PATENTS FOR IT AND NINTENDO MAY BE TRYING TO GET ATTENTION.



Don't get your hopes up Nintendo fanboy

Your in a state of denial right now

I suggest you just accept the Lamest Name for a System
and do what all the other fanboyz are doing and make fun of it 
or say "It's still the same system with great games and blah blah blah"


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Don't get your hopes up Nintendo fanboy
> 
> Your in a state of denial right now
> 
> ...





Yea, i can admit im a little bit of a fanboy myself, but I can't help but laugh at the name

My god, what the hell were they thinking...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah i swear i laugh if it was the name for any conosol.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 29, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Yeah i swear i laugh if it was the name for any conosol.



agreed


----------



## RockLee (Apr 29, 2006)

Then again, people scoffed at the "Dreamcast" brand and most agree that the name is hella cool now. Who knows?

I'll call it Wii in private, but the Revo in public.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 29, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Then again, people scoffed at the "Dreamcast" brand and most agree that the name is hella cool now. Who knows?
> 
> I'll call it Wii in private, but the Revo in public.



I didn't laugh at the Dreamcast....in fact i don't know many who did...where was I?

To be honest,I actually thought Dreamcast was a good name


----------



## Wrathchild (Apr 29, 2006)

OMGz WII IS D GHEYEST NAME EVAR!!!1 IM DEFINTYL NOT BUYIN NINTENDO MERCHANDISE NOW!111 NINTENDO CAN DIE!!!


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 29, 2006)

Leik zomg Playstation's leik a G@y nam3z so nao it wunt hab liek any g00d g@/\/\3z.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

Wii. . .will destory sony with our funny fernch name. . .wii we?


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 29, 2006)

All the consoles up to now have either been named something decent or something cool

I've heard ppl complain about games, graphics, and all those other things everyone complains about 
but not once has anyone complained about the name of the system until now
if it was Revolution it would of been a decent name for the system
but the "Wii"??? 

And for you guyz that say you'll still call it Revolution...whats wrong with you???  
"I'm not going to call it by it's real name cuz it sux and i'll be made fun of if I use the name in the wrong context"

I know the name change hasn't lost many Nintendo fans but it will limit fans of other systems from buying it 
which is a bad move for Nintendo


----------



## ?olo? (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 29, 2006)

^what was that link all about???

Did you want to tell us that the Wii will be out sometime between Thankgiving and Christmas???

I already knew the Wii would be out before Christmas because its a smart move that the 360 did last year (if you didn't remember)


----------



## ?olo? (Apr 29, 2006)

But you had nothing to support that.  It's just a rumor, but it's something.

This also means that Wii is coming out at almost the same time as the Playstation 3.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## RockLee (Apr 29, 2006)

Indeed, Thanksgiving cannot come soon enough so Wii can go out and play.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 29, 2006)

I really don't expect the PS3 to come out this year 
I think it would be out sometime 1st Quarter next year
but then again Christmas only comes around once a year and there probably
working really hard to get a couple million released before then

(I see repeat of 360 with lack of consoles)


----------



## RockLee (Apr 29, 2006)

If PS3 misses the Christmas launch window, it will have missed something huge. That's when the money is made, when the uproar is heard, when the furor starts. Publicity gets dished out, wish lists made, gifts delivered and opened.

You can bet 10 fingers and 2 toes that the PS3 will be on the shelves, or flying off of them, come Christmas.


----------



## ?olo? (Apr 29, 2006)

I see I should have linked you the official announcement of Playstation 3's release date as well.  Here it is:



Something else I would like to point out even though this is a Wii thread...



> Update 20: While an exact price was not released, GamersReports claims that a minimum price range was announced, which was nothing "less than 50,000.00 JP YEN" (or "$425.607 USD"). Perform your own up-to-the-minute currency conversion here. Unless the PS3's cheaper in the U.S., that means that the HDD-bundled Xbox 360 will remain cheaper than the PS3 in the States even without a price drop. Link found via digg.


Minimum "$425.607 USD" not that we didn't already know that is was going to be  expensive.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 29, 2006)

I guess if there releasing the system in November then they better be in stock
or else there going to sell out 
(and I REALLY hope they don't bundle the PS3s up with games nobody wants like they did with the 360)

and I hope that playing online is still free like it was for PS2
(bad xbox for starting to charge for online gameplay)


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2006)

PS2 online was good online but the connection was standrerd. Xbox live has far better quilties and only 50 dollers a year is worth it trust me. Also PS3 = 500 bucks = great price for what you get. I knew it be out in november for awhile now, thanks for the link.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2006)

I think you will have to pay for online services.

Well they stated you could play games online for free, which you can't do with the 360, but to get the best service you will have to pay.

If the service is £50 a year, i will get it, if it is £100, they can kiss my ass.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2006)

The ps3 online options will proabably be the same like Xbox a free account that lets you do some things and a pay account to do alot more.


Wii is suppose to be intirely Free and Wi FI witch i do not mind.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey, people.  Remember back when the Gamecube was called the Dolphin?


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 29, 2006)

They could have picked a better pronoun.  "Us."  That's just as, if not more, "inclusive-feeling" than "Wii/We".  Throw an umlaut over that "U" and you have a winner.

The Nintendo Üs.  It's all about Üs.

Where do I pick up my paycheque?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2006)

Wii as the logo is pretty cool if anyone seen the logo commerical but the name i will have to get used to o well ..

one thing if you look at it like this. What if they called it the gamecube 2? yea some ppl would pick that up and pappers and all that but with the name Wii alot of ppl will pick that up and what not to basically say "what the hell is Wii"? and it will get the attention that is for sure.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 29, 2006)

Also, I think that Wiid would be a cooler name for the console.  I mean, they are trying to reach other markets, no?


----------



## Bass (Apr 29, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Hey, people.  Remember back when the Gamecube was called the Dolphin?




And when the Xbox 360 was called Xenon.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I think you will have to pay for online services.
> 
> Well they stated you could play games online for free, which you can't do with the 360, but to get the best service you will have to pay.
> 
> If the service is ?50 a year, i will get it, if it is ?100, they can kiss my ass.



I doubt ya'll have to pay, I saw somewhere they will be free like PS2 online service. Yes XBoX live is only 50 bucks a year and well worth it.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> If PS3 misses the Christmas launch window, it will have missed something huge. That's when the money is made, when the uproar is heard, when the furor starts. Publicity gets dished out, wish lists made, gifts delivered and opened.
> 
> You can bet 10 fingers and 2 toes that the PS3 will be on the shelves, or flying off of them, come Christmas.


 
   sadly there still suffering from that counter-sue about there Duel shock2 contoler loss.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2006)

i think this christmas its going to be Revo / Ps3 also i think DS's / PSP's will get sold as well alot of games for them coming out later this year and DS has a few big ones like FF 3 and Zelda. OF course zelda for GC will be about and that can use the revo controller as well forgot to mention that that will be playable at E3 on GC and on the revo.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

the only way Revolution is gonna bet Ps3 is if super smash bros comes with it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2006)

What you tend to forget that Revoultion ( wii) has the potential to grab a differant market than what PS3 / Xbox360 is going for. just like the DS is doing right now. could happen acculy i bet it will happen with the revoultion. i think ppl tend to forget that.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 29, 2006)

> one thing if you look at it like this. What if they called it the gamecube 2? yea some ppl would pick that up and pappers and all that but with the name Wii alot of ppl will pick that up and what not to basically say "what the hell is Wii"? and it will get the attention that is for sure.



Wouldnt work gamecube worked well, as it was cubed shaped.

This one would have to be called gameboid, to fit with cuboid, which actually sounds better than ''wii'' imo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2006)

^ you toattly miss the whole point of my post gunner   the word Wii stands out more than Gamecube and alot of ppl would be wondering what Wii is because since its a werid name.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Apr 29, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> And when the Xbox 360 was called Xenon.



Remember when the Dreamcast was called the Dreamcast? And not the Sega "BrainFart?"


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

in theory wii meanz Wi-FI the point is the Illusion behide the if when writing the word.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 29, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> the only way Revolution is gonna bet Ps3 is if super smash bros comes with it.



try that again,the last price i herd on the ps3 anwhere around 600-700+ dollars....the nintendo wii 100-150 dollars. hmmm...thats a hard choice   

the name sounds dumb, but ill still be gettin one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2006)

SilverCross said:
			
		

> try that again,the last price i herd on the ps3 anwhere around 600-700+ dollars....the nintendo wii 100-150 dollars. hmmm...thats a hard choice
> 
> the name sounds dumb, but ill still be gettin one.



im going to jump in here before you get screamed at silver i dont want to see that happen.

the estimation price ( prediction ) was 500 euro's witch is around 600 bucks in usa dollars. this is just a prediction by analist and by the vp of sony in france.

nintendo wii the developers said that the sytem it self could go as low as 100 dollars. but we do not know i am saying for lanch nintendo would not go below 150 i expect the system to be lanched at 150 to 200 dollars.

but i see your point price is a huge concern for most ppl and what not.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2006)

With the price tag 500 dollers for PS3 and Wii as the name for nintendo new handheld both will be pushing for fanboys here


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

SilverCross said:
			
		

> try that again,the last price i herd on the ps3 anwhere around 600-700+ dollars....the nintendo wii 100-150 dollars. hmmm...thats a hard choice
> 
> the name sounds dumb, but ill still be gettin one.


 
  why dont you make rumors about the price after there's an Official Price.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2006)

There has been no offical price of the PS3 from the Head at sony computer entertainment and they clearly said that many times. all the prices you see on the net are estimations / predictions until e3 or later.

*
"No official price point or specific date in November has been officially announced by Sony Worldwide Studios or SCE Corporate to any publication."
*


----------



## RockLee (Apr 29, 2006)

Eh, they want to avoid sticker shock.

I feel for all the parents that have to scrape to buy their brat a PS3.
I'll probably be saving up for a Wii, which shouldn't be too hard. I personally see it as being launched at no less than 200$. The PS3 will be 500$ or less.

Those are my estimates.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> There has been no offical price of the PS3 from the Head at sony computer entertainment and they clearly said that many times. all the prices you see on the net are estimations / predictions until e3 or later.
> 
> 
> *"No official price point or specific date in November has been officially announced by Sony Worldwide Studios or SCE Corporate to any publication."*


 
  regardless, sony's gonna want to keep the prices low for there system to get a full head start to on the salez.


----------



## Ashura (Apr 29, 2006)

WI........ ARe you serious that is the most ridiculous name I have evr heard for a console.....bu I'll get used to it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2006)

ITs Wii  hell i still laugh i think its funny and i cannot wait to get to eb to say to give me my Wii


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> ITs Wii  hell i still laugh i think its funny and i cannot wait to get to eb to say to give me my Wii


  that sounds really disturbing...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2006)

yea to all you girls out there if you want my Wii is allways on and ready to go you can come over and play with my Wii anytime   o god lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2006)

It's SS3, did you expect different


----------



## slimscane (Apr 29, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> why dont you make rumors about the price after there's an Official Price.


because then it wouldn't be a rumor...  

Anyway, Nintendo WiFi is going to be free for the... Wii, but it is probably going to be just like Nintendo WiFi for the DS, which is really easy to use, and really frustrating to use. I don't know if it is just me, but I would _much_ rather pay $50 a year and have a universal user name, a universal friends list, and all those other things that services like Xbox Live have (and that HUB will presumably have). You don't really know how much they really effect things untill you take them away . But I suppose it is inevitable, Nintendo wants to broaden thier user base, and you don't break into the non-gamer public by charging for online play .


----------



## Bass (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow...looks like Microsoft approves the Wii. *is talking about the successor to the Xbox 360*


----------



## DeepThought (Apr 30, 2006)

Did you guys see the latest Wii themed Penny-Arcade comic?
saiyan island


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2006)

^Yes it's been posted 3 times already in the topic, thanks anyway.


----------



## FreakingWesley (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't really like the name, they should've sticked to Revolution.
One for all, and all for wii!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2006)

Wii really doesn't sound like what people are making it sound like...weewee sure, but wee by itself is more like urine. To me, it sounds more like what Diddy Kong is always yelling about: Wheeee!


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh well. They could name it anything, as long as the games kick ass.


----------



## pajamas (Apr 30, 2006)

neko-sennin said:
			
		

> Oh well. They could name it anything, as long as the games kick ass.


What if they named it, "I just fucked your mother in the ass and now I'm going to kill your family and penetrate any and all orifices I can find?" Would you buy it then?

Wouldn't that be a great thing to order in a store?


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 30, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> What if they named it, "I just fucked your mother in the ass and now I'm going to kill your family and penetrate any and all orifices I can find?" Would you buy it then?
> 
> Wouldn't that be a great thing to order in a store?



Yes, it would. And I would love to see the look on the clerk's face when I order it.


----------



## pajamas (Apr 30, 2006)

neko-sennin said:
			
		

> Yes, it would. I would love to see the clerk's face when I order it.


I KNOW!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> What if they named it, "I just fucked your mother in the ass and now I'm going to kill your family and penetrate any and all orifices I can find?" Would you buy it then?
> 
> Wouldn't that be a great thing to order in a store?


You:I just fucked your mother in the ass and now I'm going to kill your family  and penetrate any and all orifices I can find? Do you have one?

Shopguy: o_o;


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes.Revolution was the Codename.Nintendo Stated that ages ago.People only called it the Revolution because there was no official name for it.I mean its easy than saying "the new Nintendo Console".
I like the name.Because it actually means something.The Wii really could be a Revolution.Let's hope Nintendo can pull this one off.


----------



## White Fox (Apr 30, 2006)

I just cant see it called WII...

Even people at gamefaqs thought so...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

By the way has anybody heard about the thing that guy that works for EA that said that the num-chuck thingy is also motion sensitive WOOT XD


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2006)

You know what, my mum really loves the name wii.

Keeps saying ''it is simple and genius, i think it is a wonderful way to promote the games idea, it suggest.....blah blah blah.......''

Guess the name can't be all that bad.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

To be honest, nintendo got alot more publicity, look at every forum with a gaming section, everybody is talking about it


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> To be honest, nintendo got alot more publicity, look at every forum with a gaming section, everybody is talking about it



that doesnt mean that the name is actually good... shocking yea... but good? nah


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> To be honest, nintendo got alot more publicity, look at every forum with a gaming section, everybody is talking about it




That's the thing about this topic. There is no such thing as bad press. If you even get the "haters" talking about the system then you know they did a much better job than expected. 

The worse thing that could have happened to Nintendo is if it came out with a name and it didn't raise any eyebrows. No News/fuss=Bad....a whole lot of talk good or bad= Great Press


----------



## Gunners (Apr 30, 2006)

Ive changed my opinion on the name anyway, when you look at it from a diffrent angle you will see it.

Everyone knows of it, because it is a freakish name, it got non gamers attentions, it was on the radio at some point etc.

Besides, it doesnt actually sound that bad, i have had two days of adaption.

The name is still shit, but their plan worked out i guess.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I am getting kind of use to. It is still no less crappy, and will probably be mocked for the entire console cycle (regardless of how popular it becomes). But when I think about it now, meh, it is still pretty funny, but not as much.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> What if they named it, "I just fucked your mother in the ass and now I'm going to kill your family and penetrate any and all orifices I can find?" Would you buy it then?
> 
> Wouldn't that be a great thing to order in a store?


 
  hell yeah I would. it definatlly beatz calling it nintendo 4 or 5 or some shit like that.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Apr 30, 2006)

Honestly the concept of the name is pretty cool...just sounds kind of strange hearing it. 

Then I'd have to agree with Kira Yamato on this one. Despite people's mixed feelings on the name, it is getting a lot of press and people are talking about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2006)

Still horrible and it turned off my three friends from buying it but that won't stop me from picking one up...maybe i'll order it...i just can't go into the store saying i want a wii...


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm still just going to call it the Revolution... heh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2006)

Had anyone here heard of Dolphin? It was the Game Cube's orginal name. I mean I don't see the probably with naming the prototype one thing and the real system another, Windows does it with releases (Windows Longhorn and Windows Vista). I think its just commonplace in the electronics business. 

As for the name as long as it works I don't mind one way or another.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Still horrible and it turned off my three friends from buying it but that won't stop me from picking one up...maybe i'll order it...i just can't go into the store saying i want a wii...


Your friends are idiots for basing what they buy on the name, probably only want to be cool punks


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Your friends are idiots for basing what they buy on the name, probably only want to be cool punks


 

  I like cool punks. makes it easier for me to bash on them


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Your friends are idiots for basing what they buy on the name, probably only want to be cool punks



Don't call my friends idiots. Reporting you for that one. They weren't sure if they were going to buy it anyway but with a name like that and after i showed them red steel they decided it was best to spend money towards PSP games and PS3 and Xbox 360 things since more of my friends play that. Please restrain yourself from talking like that about people you do not know and hopefully you'll get some kind of punishment for stupidness you just showed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Don't call my friends idiots. Reporting you for that one. They weren't sure if they were going to buy it anyway but with a name like that and after i showed them red steel they decided it was best to spend money towards PSP games and PS3 and Xbox 360 things since more of my friends play that. Please restrain yourself from talking like that about people you do not know and hopefully you'll get some kind of punishment for stupidness you just showed


Oh my, I just posted like you post 90% of the time here(except when talking PSP and PS3 games)

Anyway, Most of the people seem to be over the shock of Wii anyway, not along of time untill everyone just accepts it


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2006)

Never said your family or friends are idiots -_-


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 30, 2006)

No one will accept the name Wii they'll just live with it

the name Wii IMO was the stupidest move I've seen in gaming history

Of course it got press, everyone was talking about it...
but if you paid closer attention you would see that every gaming site and other news outlets just made fun of it

the name changed has lost lots of business...
all my friends said they were thinking on getting it but now they won't 
My little brother wanted one but now he doesn't cuz he said the names so kiddish (and he's 12...lol)
I wasn't going to get one but now i'm definetly not going to get one and nothing Nintendo can do will make me interested in it
I'm betting there's alot more ppl that wanted to get it but now won't

and if you guyz noticed ppl buy things because of the NAME
(someone should get Blade of the Immortal in here)
so the name change will influence wither or not ppl buy the system


----------



## Jink (Apr 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Your friends are idiots for basing what they buy on the name, probably only want to be cool punks gangstas



fixed it for ya


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> No one will accept the name Wii they'll just live with it
> 
> the name Wii IMO was the stupidest move I've seen in gaming history
> 
> ...


Every gaming site makes fun of it? I have seen plenty where they agree that it might be shocking but it highly original.

People who changes their mind because of a NAME are no matter what, seriously what does a name matter to the gaming itself.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Every gaming site makes fun of it? I have seen plenty where they agree that it might be shocking but it highly original.
> 
> People who changes their mind because of a NAME are no matter what, seriously what does a name matter to the gaming itself.




First off...wasn't REVOLUTION original???
(I don't remember seeing another system named REVOLUTION)

The name MATTERS 
wither or not you want to believe it or not is up to you


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> First off...wasn't REVOLUTION original???
> (I don't remember seeing another system named REVOLUTION)
> 
> The name MATTERS
> wither or not you want to believe it or not is up to you


I think they are working on the shock factor, most people when they go in shops would be like "wtf Nintendo Wii " and check it out and read what it is. They couldn't patent "revolution" probably.


----------



## pajamas (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> No one will accept the name Wii they'll just live with it
> 
> the name Wii IMO was the stupidest move I've seen in gaming history
> 
> ...


I've accepted it, and so have many other people.

The name's smart, and tons of people will buy it, no matter what your 12 year old brother thinks. No one ever expected you to like the system, you've been completely against it since the beginning, even when it had a cooler name.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> The name MATTERS
> wither or not you want to believe it or not is up to you



Actually the name doesn't matter. I admit that it sounds silly, but i bet there will be still the same number of people who want to buy it even after hearing it.  Maybe just a little bit less but that small amount wont matter compared to all the ppl who will buy it regardless if it was called "THIS IS THE GAYEST SYSTEM EVER!".......ok so maybe i went a bit too far with that name but look at Wii

Sounds real silly but it isnt bad enough where no one should want to buy it.  The only sad thing we can say about this system is that they could have named it something better.  It won't affect their sales at all still. If it does,then it will affect their sales only by very, very little.



			
				Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> I've accepted it, and so have many other people.
> 
> The name's smart, and tons of people will buy it, no matter what your 12 year old brother thinks. No one ever expected you to like the system, you've been completely against it since the beginning, even when it had a cooler name.



Said it like a true man Leon rep for that


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2006)

It will still sell the same amount in the end, name doesn't matter much if you think about. Is it a godawful name? Oh hell yes. Will it sell the same amount as before? Of course.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> It will still sell the same amount in the end, name doesn't matter much if you think about. Is it a godawful name? Oh hell yes. Will it sell the same amount as before? Of course.



absolutly right.thats exactly what i said rep for u too for saying the same thing as me


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2006)

I know it will sell the same amount, why wouldn't it. Does this not make the name laughable though? Of course not, i'm STILL laughing my ass off here


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I know it will sell the same amount, why wouldn't it. Does this not make the name laughable though? Of course not, i'm STILL laughing my ass off here


I laughed at the name too at first and hated it too, but now it has grown on me, its just a name, funny sounding but a name. I bet that alot of potheads that buy it will paste a D after the logo XD


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 30, 2006)

First off no Nintendo fanboy has accepted the name Wii
if you had the choice (which you don't) you would change it back to 
Revolution

the name will affect sales and probably already has
I only expect true Nintendo fanboyz to get it now
and parents buying Christmas presents (cuz there cheap)
besides that I think the name will steer everyone off from buying it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> First off...wasn't REVOLUTION original???
> (I don't remember seeing another system named REVOLUTION)
> 
> The name MATTERS
> wither or not you want to believe it or not is up to you



I am sorry the Product sells the name ... not the opposite way around.

Also Revoultion ( name)  was not Orginal and also it would be way to hard for the japanease market to adapt to that name so they had to change it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2006)

For once i agree on that fact that it won't effect the sales much, maybe a few less would buy it, i mean a few i mean a FEW but in total amount it's going to be the same amount buying it. I really do hope this system lives up to what SS3 tries to make it out to be...God's gift...and if not...well jet blue will take me to SS3 and i get to kick his ass


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> First off no Nintendo fanboy has accepted the name Wii
> if you had the choice (which you don't) you would change it back to
> Revolution
> 
> ...



The name will not affect the sales only by a little bit if their is an affect but there shouldn't be.  Its the games and features of the system that matter. Wii,laughable name like crazymtf said,but he also stated,which i totally agree with him on, is that the sales won't change because of a name.  All people can do is laugh,and still buy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> First off no Nintendo fanboy has accepted the name Wii
> if you had the choice (which you don't) you would change it back to
> Revolution
> 
> ...


I have accepted Wii, Hihi its funny to say it XD I have accepted the wii

Heck even most of my friends which have never bought a nintendo console accepted it and want to buy it because of the controller and shit


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 30, 2006)

Everyone that isn't a Nintendo fanboy that was considering buying one
will probably change there minds and get the Xbox 360 with the price drop 

And everyone knows that THE NAME SELLS THE PRODUCT
People choose NAME over QUALITY everyday

And it would be hard for the japanese market to adapt the name "Revolution"
so what is the japanese adaptation for "Wii"???


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 30, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I have accepted Wii, Hihi its funny to say it XD I have accepted the wii
> 
> Heck even most of my friends which have never bought a nintendo console accepted it and want to buy it because of the controller and shit



I KNOW EH!? The controller and features on it are frekin awsome.I can't wait to try it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 30, 2006)

Gods gift? i am just pointing out what the revoultion ( wii) potential is and what its aiming for. Crazy you can stop pointing me out in basically alot of your post its getting rather annoying.

Defense the product sells the name not the other way around. I assume you did not take many buisness classes in high school? or anything like that or think before you post?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Everyone that isn't a Nintendo fanboy that was considering buying one
> will probably change there minds and get the Xbox 360 with the price drop
> 
> And everyone knows that THE NAME SELLS THE PRODUCT
> ...



What stores have u been shoping at? I never heard that the name sells the product....i always heard that the quality is what matters I think u need to go to a better store



			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Defense the product sells the name not the other way around. I assume you did not take many buisness classes in high school? or anything like that or think before you post?



ur exactly right.


----------



## Azure-kun (Apr 30, 2006)

hmm. . . I wonder if get this game I wondert what my mom would think


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't know if that's possible to upgrade graphics unless you buy a new game but i'm not a tech wiz so i'm not sure. Now about using the contoller to things besides controller character, what do you mean?


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, it sounds weird, but its almost certain to grown on people by the time it comes out..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2006)

^It's amazing how much this has grown. And how it's further going to divide people. Because even those on the fence about the system will probably buy it out of spite just to prove a point to those who don't like the system because of the name. Of course there are those who'll buy or not buy it because of personal preference, but I haven't seen those much of that opinion in here yet.

It's going to get it's niche just because this has been such a polarizing issue. Notiriety is just as good as something that's popular and it really ensured it's going to get it's sales.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> To tell you the truth I'm a Business Major in college
> 
> and everyone that took business classes knows that
> the NAME SELLS THE PRODUCT
> ...



The name does sell, and if it doesn't draw interest then it fails, but the fact that people are talking about it...like it/ hate it, proves that it's working. If the subject didn't draw such then no one would be talking about it. People having strong feelings for a product whether it's love or hate is a good thing it continues to proliferate into the community and your going to get your target demographic. 

How will Nintendo fair this time around? I can't say but it won't be much different than would it was projected a month ago. 



> You guyz are stupid and think your smart



That's considered *flaming*, please tone down on it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 30, 2006)

Alot of ppl thought banjo kazoii was a werid name but it sold well because of the game kicked butt.

Google Weird name but it went well because its a great serch engine.

i can keep going. with the name Wii alot of ppl would be thinking EH whats this? odd name but it looks cool i am going to try this out. Thats what alot of non gamers will be thinking when they see the system or what not.

alot of ppl did not like the nintendo DS back in the day saying 2 screens is "dumb" touch screen is worthless.. but the product delivered on amazing games and it sold well..


same case here.


if you go to google.com and do some seartching you will know that its the product that sells and the games not the name .. when something new is about its the product more so than the name. i can name other products if you want.

Ipod is one alot of ppl thought that was a weird name but the product deilivered and now its the numeber 1 mp3 player in the market.


----------



## RockLee (Apr 30, 2006)

Jesus Christ. All this is ridiculous.

Listen, if you aren't going to buy the Wii because of the *name change* then you probably weren't going to buy it in the first place. If you were interested in the Wii because of the games it will have, the Virtual Console it will support, and the controller it brings, you'll buy it regardless of the name change.

As for those arguing for or against the emulator:

Getting it for free rocks, certainly, but it carries the risk of getting viruses and shit, and it's not as convienient.

Paying for it at a nominal fee has the advantage that it's straight from the source. Not to mention the glee of playing it with the controller, old school style. Honestly, the games look that much more appealing to me clean and original on the TV, while holding my Wiimote in hand.

As for the name...

Wii. As in "we." When I first heard it I thought of "Wheee!" I didn't really think of "wee" as in urine, untill I read comments online. I thought of "Wheee!" as in fun! Not of urine. I guess...I don't know, I just don't think like the majority of the internet. Had I not logged on, the idea would have never crossed my mind.

Ah well. Those that liked the Revo will buy the Wii, and those that didn't didn't wouldn't buy it if they renamed it PSXBOX.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Apr 30, 2006)

And since this is getting ridiculous, I'm gonna have to close this.  I know people will be mad, but please just look over the last few posts here, and reason with me.  This is already a bad situation, and if it goes any further, then someone could get banned, and I don't want that to happen (thus the warnings).  I'm gonna just do everyone a favor and close this for a while.  This is a big topic so I won't permanently close it, but people really need to cool off and then come back here later, so to help out with that, I'm gonna close it temporarily.

I'll open it up tomorrow when I come back home from work....actually I'll open it up in about 17 hours, so that it's a bit clearer.  I really hope the discussion can tone down a bit when it's reopened.  Oh and don't think I don't appreciate people's contributions here, and I won't lie to you and say that a lot of the arguements were funny in a good way, but there are just some things that go too far.

Oh and if anyone disagrees, feel free to pm me, and if you have a good enough reason, I'll open it up faster.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 30, 2006)

Honestly, no one can say which system is better in this generation until the PS3 and the Wii.  So far, only the 360 is actually out.  We need to wait for the Wii and PS3 in order to judge which is the best, regardless of what we heard about each system.  I should make a thread on that when they both come out on the shelves.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 1, 2006)

Reopened:
Let me just say that, while disagreeing and debating about the subject is something that makes threads like these, we shouldn't bring it to the level of: Person A: "you're stupid"
Person B: "no you're stupid"
Person A: "yo mama" etc etc.

Let's keep things to as normal as a level as possible.  Jokes are encouraged, but let's try not to go too far with them, as well as trying to stay on the subject as much as possible, and please, if you're gonna post a one sentence post, don't make it something like "no it isn't" or something like that.  If you're gonna negate someone's statement, then please, please, pretty please with sugar on top, come up with a reason for disagreeing.  Any irrelevant posts will be deleted, and anything that continues to go off topic will be deleted as well.

I may have missed some points, so if you feel unsure about what's acceptable to be posted, just post it, if it stays, then it's aokay, if it gets deleted, then it's probably not acceptable.  Please have fun.  I apologise for closing the thread for a little, but I really had the best interests of each individual member in mind when I did it.  Oh and don't take every single thing I sad too literally, keep in mind that I welcome joking, and debating, and even heated debating.  It's just when the heat turns into flames, it crosses the line.  

Now let's get it on...or not, your choice


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 1, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Reopened:
> Let me just say that, while disagreeing and debating about the subject is something that makes threads like these, we shouldn't bring it to the level of: Person A: "you're stupid"
> Person B: "no you're stupid"
> Person A: "yo mama" etc etc.
> ...



Forgive us Chamcham Trigger

It was funny today. I was walking home and my friend kept on mentions Wii, I was like "What are u talking about? "....then i remembered Nintendo Wii and i laughed today.   Anyways I am really looking forward to the Wii controller.  I think Wii will do good but the only real way to find out is to wait and see it when it does come out on shelves. Same goes with the PS3


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

Can I be Person A???...j/k

Anywayz... 
When it comes out and you see the sales you can probably add 10% to that and that would be the sales numbers if the name was kept REVOLUTION

why...
Because REVOLUTION = a Cool Name 
and WII = not a Cool Name 

and everyone in our society usually buys the cooler stuff then the less cooler stuff even if it cost a little more


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> So there you have it, the Revolution has been renamed to Wii.
> 
> Seriously, what the hell?
> 
> Thoughts?


(I had forgotten what we were _supposed_ to be talking about to begin with)

I was just thinking, and Wii is going to make me pretty angry, I suspect, a fair amount. I mean, it is going to cause me to say so many lame puns on accident that I am going to want to _kill myself_. Seriously. I hate making puns to begin with, but when you do it on _accident_, well, that is almost as bad a accidently _rhyming_. "How about we go play Wii" "We are playing Wii" "We want Wii downstairs" "Usually we play Wii". *shudders* Disgusting. Also, Wii turns into an extreamely crappy verb; "Wii-ing," as in, "we are wii-ing". God, that sucks sooo hard. Nintendo is trying to reach out to non-gamers by creating the lamest sounding activitey in the history of man kind, wii-ing. Seriously, how could anyone that is not a gamer, or a nerd, or a person with no self respect alive say that they are "Wii-ing"  with their friends and _not_ die a little inside? Cube-ing, Xbox-ing, 360-ing, Playstation-ing, n64-ing, dreamcast-ing, all of them sound fine, or at the very least _alright_. But "Wii-ing"? Nintendo is asking too much


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

It's not even that

just imagine yourself at school whispering to your friend
"So, you going to come over later and check out my Wii"

and have a girl in front of you turn around and look at you like your crazy/gay
and then she'll rumor around the other girls
"I heard ***** tell ###### he wants him playing with his Wii"
and pretty soon the whole schools going to find out and you won't be able to get a date


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> It's not even that
> 
> just imagine yourself at school whispering to your friend
> "So, you going to come over later and check out my Wii"
> ...


To be honest, how can playing with a we be considered sexual, Ok if you say playing with a dick thats sexual, And people will just call it nintendo Wii.


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2006)

"So ######, what were you doing yesterday at *****'s house?"
"Ah, not much, I was just checking out his Wii"
"Hahaha, excuse me? I don't think I heard you correctly"
"Huh, what? We were just Wii-ing at his house yesterday! God, why does everyone think I am a queer today!? ... Oh,  I get it now, *sigh* screw you Nintendo"

Gay or not gay in connotation, it still sounds really iffy


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

if you paid attention to the jokes everyones been making 

they've said Wii sounds like Pee
and there also making fun of replacing d1ck for Wii

and when it comes to gaming girls usually don't know what anything is
so they can take Wii any way they want it

LOL @ slimscane


----------



## Donkey Show (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> and when it comes to gaming girls usually don't know what anything is


That's a really baseless opinion.  Most girls who are into gaming have a good idea of what they want and are rather informed of the gaming scene.  They don't play Barbie or some other "girl oriented" game, but games like Soul Calibur, Dynasty Warriors, Final Fantasy and others.

Please, don't make anymore responses unless you're rather sure of what you're talking about, which you aren't most of the time. =/


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2006)

Dude, I think he meant "gaming, girls", so don't get too mad.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

Guyz start gaming as soon as there old enough to hold a controller
I really don't know what kind of parent buy there lil girl a gaming system!?!?!?! 

Total guys that play games = 90%
Total girls that play games = 10%

Those are my numbers but i'm pretty sure there close enough to the actual numbers

Yes @ slimscane...(I knew I should've put the comma)


----------



## Lien (May 1, 2006)

'Wii' just sounds so lame. =/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Can I be Person A???...j/k
> 
> Anywayz...
> When it comes out and you see the sales you can probably add 10% to that and that would be the sales numbers if the name was kept REVOLUTION
> ...



if you are using that logic then the Wii will sell greatly because on how cool the system looks. the system is more sleek and sexy looking than the PS3 and xbox360 thats for sure.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Guyz start gaming as soon as there old enough to hold a controller
> I really don't know what kind of parent buy there lil girl a gaming system!?!?!?!
> 
> Total guys that play games = 90%
> ...


More and more girls are starting to play games thanks to shit like Nintendogs


----------



## Lien (May 1, 2006)

Now, I will have to change my coursework cos of that. I thought it was called the Revolution, and stated that as the name of Nintendo's next generation in it. Thank God submission was postponed to next week. >[


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> if you are using that logic then the Wii will sell greatly because on how cool the system looks. the system is more sleek and sexy looking than the PS3 and xbox360 thats for sure.



Actually it would sell more due to the fact that it looks cool

But when it comes to home consoles there suppose to be big and there not suppose to be sexy looking

And due to the fact that the Wii is almost 3x smaller then the PS3 and Xbox 360 ppl are going to wonder what they cut out to make it so small

and then there going to look into it and find out that the 360 and PS3 are better systems 

And if the rumored $100 price drop of the premium 360 goes thru then I see ppl settling with the middle system instead of the bottom one


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2006)

> But when it comes to home consoles there suppose to be big and there not suppose to be sexy looking



Where did you figure that crap out, i want my console as slick looking as possibly, at the moment i dont have space for another console, which is part of why i didnt get an xbox, so size does matter.

Only an idiot would choose an ugly looking console over a slick beatiful looking console.

Anyway, cant bebothered to reply to the rest, im out to watch smallville, ta ta.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

There's no reason to have a slick and sexy looking console at your house when you and a couple of your friends are the only ones that are going to see it

and you don't have room for another console???  You must have a very small room because I got space for about 6 other 360s in my room

and from what I can tell the 360 or PS3 aren't ugly there just big 

Actually I think the PS3 will have that glossy thing over it so it will be sexy looking
while the 360 looks like a normal console

Only an "idiot" would think the smaller the console the better


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

What the fuck, sexy and slick? Am i blind or does the Wii look like a ugly smaller portal dvd player. PS3 looks like a barbacue and Xbox 360 is just a system that looks like a modem. They all are pretty ugly so everybody get that sexy/hotter look out you head...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> There's no reason to have a slick and sexy looking console at your house when you and a couple of your friends are the only ones that are going to see it
> 
> and you don't have room for another console???  You must have a very small room because I got space for about 6 other 360s in my room
> 
> ...


But your friends would apreciate a small powerfull console to a huge brick like the XBOX was and that the other next-gen are. Alot of peope whined about the size of the xbox and PS2 same will be for the PS3 and X360.

You don't speak for people, your only saying what you want.


----------



## pajamas (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> There's no reason to have a slick and sexy looking console at your house when you and a couple of your friends are the only ones that are going to see it
> 
> and you don't have room for another console??? You must have a very small room because I got space for about 6 other 360s in my room
> 
> ...


The PS3 is twice the size of Ken Kuratagi's head, and my friends and I all make fun of the sony lovers because of that.

They can laugh at me because of the funny name, I can laugh at them because they have a brick six times the size of my mom's laptop, and the ridiculous price (which everyone knows will eventually come).

But really, size and look do matter, people buy pictures and stuff because they look good, same with this. I'd be embarrassed by a massive PS3, rather than the sexy Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

Who cares about how a fuck a system looks. PS2 was the nicest design last gen combared to a lunch box and a big black shit. This gen they all kinda ugly but who gives a fuck we talking about what they could do...back to topic!

Wii...haha...ok...


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2006)

He probably has an entertainment system or something, so space would be an issue. The PS3 looks like a grill in my opinion, which also a fairly common one. While smaller may not make it a better console, it might make it a better designed console (even though it would be impossible to a fit a 360 or ps3 into something that size).


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> He probably has an entertainment system or something, so space would be an issue. The PS3 looks like a grill in my opinion, which also a fairly common one. While smaller may not make it a better console, it might make it a better designed console (even though it would be impossible to a fit a 360 or ps3 into something that size).



Yeah PS3 looks like a grill, i still laugh, haha. 
Wii looks like a smaller dvd player - ugly. 
Xbox 360 - my modem.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Yeah PS3 looks like a grill, i still laugh, haha.
> Wii looks like a smaller dvd player - ugly.
> Xbox 360 - my modem.


You must have a big modem XD


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2006)

I really like the 360 design, and although I have yet to utilze it, I look forward to getting some really cool looking faceplate (maybe that one where you can make your own, it would be cool to have my 360 have picture of me on it ). You may not _like_ the... Wii's design, but it is undoubtably slick, as in, well, it looks really glossy and slick.


----------



## pajamas (May 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Yeah PS3 looks like a grill, i still laugh, haha.
> Wii looks like a smaller dvd player - ugly.
> Xbox 360 - my modem.


How the fuck is Wii ugly?


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

FFDShow

Looks like three dvd boxes together with a white block to hold it up. Ugly to me, they all are but this is my opinion and Leon i had to accept some of yours get use to it


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

People are realizing now that when it comes to home consoles bigger is better

Last-generation everyone complained about the sizes of the consoles being to big but when everyone realized that the system is going to stay in same place and not be moved place to place they didn't care 

Whats wrong with the size of the PS3???
Yea it's kind of big but the bigger the more stuff thats inside it right...
so when you talk about how big it is your really saying that it has lots of great stuff in it and it needs all that space to fit it

And I feel sorry for anyone that buys a Wii and says how sexy and slick it is when it'll be in your entertainment system 
and from the sound of it you guyz have very little space like your living in a closet or something
so it'll look like you have 2 dvd players side by side or something and no one will notice it

while in the other hand the PS3 is going to stand out because its big and everyones going to be like "damn thats a big system" and then i'll be like "yea it has to be with all the crazy sh*t they put into it like the....."


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 1, 2006)

only slick/sexy system ever made is the PSP...DS LITE is close but still not as good looking...


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

^Yeah defense has a point the bigger the system usually means more shit in it = better. Look at Xbox compared to teh last gen system, it was big with the best graphics. PS3 isn't that big, it reminds me of the first XBOX and i don't mind it, i aint going to move it, it's going to sit next to my Wii *System version* and Xbox 360.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> You must have a big modem XD



A big modem??? maybe compared to yours...LOL

but the 360 is small compared to mine

And BladeoftheImmortal is right the only slick and sexy one is the PSP

the Wii is slick but it's not sexy

and its WAY too small


----------



## pajamas (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> People are realizing now that when it comes to home consoles bigger is better
> 
> Last-generation everyone complained about the sizes of the consoles being to big but when everyone realized that the system is going to stay in same place and not be moved place to place they didn't care
> 
> ...


"...... cell procc--" You'd lose EVERYONE at cell, not many people are interested.

And I don't have a goddamn entertainment system. My TV was made before 2000, and we're not upgrading any time soon. So HD graphics (or even ED graphics) are worthless to me.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

Graphics mean nothing to you???

Well how about Great Games???

Because I know for a fact that the Wii will not outsell the PS3 in games 
There's going to be a crazy game released for the PS3 that will be a must have of everyone 
sadly the Wii will not have such a game 
Super Smash Bros Wii might come close but it's not worth buying the system


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> "...... cell procc--" You'd lose EVERYONE at cell, not many people are interested.
> 
> And I don't have a goddamn entertainment system. My TV was made before 2000, and we're not upgrading any time soon. So HD graphics (or even ED graphics) are worthless to me.



Damn 2000 tv? You seriously need to get a new tv  

I'ma pick up a HDTV in the summer *BEEN SAVING BABY* and have it in my room for a year before i move out. Can't wait to have HDTV baby!


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

Wii will not outsell PS3, we know this already but i think fans and even me would like to see it reach a higher precent mark then Gamecube. If the sales are once again 

PS3 = 100,000,000
Xbox 360 = 35 mil. 
Wii 30-40 mil. 

That would make me happy. If Wii is good then i don't give a darn no more ima buy it but this Wifi shit better be fixed because i hate wireless shit.


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2006)

Leon S. Kennedy said:
			
		

> "...... cell procc--" You'd lose EVERYONE at cell, not many people are interested.
> 
> And I don't have a goddamn entertainment system. My TV was made before 2000, and we're not upgrading any time soon. So HD graphics (or even ED graphics) are worthless to me.


maybe, but _better_ graphics aren't. Anyway, you don't need an HDTV to see the difference in next generation graphics.



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> Wii will not outsell PS3, we know this already but i think fans and even me would like to see it reach a higher precent mark then Gamecube. If the sales are once again
> 
> PS3 = 100,000,000
> Xbox 360 = 35 mil.
> ...


 Dude, I wouldn't bank on that, haha. Maybe you are right, but there is a bigger possibility you are wrong; you can't expect the new console generation to go anyway like the last.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Wii will not outsell PS3, we know this already but i think fans and even me would like to see it reach a higher precent mark then Gamecube. If the sales are once again
> 
> PS3 = 100,000,000
> Xbox 360 = 35 mil.
> ...


Well To be honest I see the Wii doing way better like the DS, the DS is not as powerfull as the PSP nor has the fancy stuff, but still outsold it with millions. Even so I personnally don't expect it to beat the PS3 since all the graphic whores will buy it.

The Wii was never meant to compete with the other consoles since its a completly different style of console


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 1, 2006)

yeah you dont need them, but it certainly helps...


----------



## pajamas (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Graphics mean nothing to you???
> 
> Well how about Great Games???
> 
> ...


It will only be a must have for those with HDTVs, because that's what the PS3 is pushing this gen. Wii isn't, Wii is pushing innovation.

I think Sadness is gonna be good, but that's just my goddamn opinion so don't dispute me on it.

Fine Crazy, you respect my opinion, I'll respect yours. I'd like to upgrade, but no one in my family ever watches TV, 'cept for my 6 year old sister. So there's no reason to upgrade, though it'd be cool. Maybe when prices drop, though I'll definitely wait till SEDs are out.

Edit: IGN has stated that certain games, like Condemned: Criminal Origins are virtually unplayable on standard TVs, because they become too dark, or the texturing isn't clear enough to make things visible. So having an HDTV will be a must for 360 and PS3.


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2006)

Oh of course! How I wouldn't _love_ to be able to play my 360 on and HDTV at my house, but the graphical differences are still night and day.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Well To be honest I see the Wii doing way better like the DS, the DS is not as powerfull as the PSP nor has the fancy stuff, but still outsold it with millions. Even so I personnally don't expect it to beat the PS3 since all the graphic whores will buy it.
> 
> The Wii was never meant to compete with the other consoles since its a completly different style of console



Well see the thing is DS is a nintedo handheld which grasp many in including girls and younger kids. PSP is aimed for kids around 14-16 and then up and parents really hesitate to buy there kid a PSP. DS is a cheaper more affordable plus kids and parents alike have been buying Nintendo gameboys for the longest so they know what they where buying. 

PS3 and Wii will be different. PS3 will not be outsold, come on lets get serious Wii doesn't have the graphics that PS3 does so many graphic whores will be turned off. Then we got PS3 with games like Metal gear *Big ass seller* Devil May Cry *Sales were crazy good* Tekken 6 *So many people bought five it's not funny* While Wii has what? Super smash brothers and mario? Sorry it won't sale more though i'm not saying it will not be succesul. If it sells more then Gamecube that automaticly makes it a succescful system not that it has to pass sales of PS3 or Xbox 360. Look at the system for the last two generations, to be honest i think it will follow the same route...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2006)

I have a HDTV which is like 52 something. I am going to try to convince my dad to buy a PS3 for the Blu-ray drive XD I want to have all consoles next to eachoter all sexy and power draining XD


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I have a HDTV which is like 52 something. I am going to try to convince my dad to buy a PS3 for the Blu-ray drive XD I want to have all consoles next to eachoter all sexy and power draining XD



Oh god my mother always yells at me since i have to many things on, i can't wait for this


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Then we got PS3 with games like Metal gear *Big ass seller* Devil May Cry *Sales were crazy good* Tekken 6 *So many people bought five it's not funny*



Don't stop there crazy....

Grand Theft Auto 4
Gundam World
Suikoden 6
Socom 4
Killzone 2
Narutimate Hero 4
Resident Evil 5


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Oh god my mother always yells at me since i have to many things on, i can't wait for this


Image if you turn them all one at the same time

X360 uses alot of power
PS3 most likely even more since of the hardware in it
Wii probably wont use alot

like all your lights would fade out and shit and like a uber loud sound reminding me of a plane XD


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

^I'm saying about games i know people around me are getting. Theres tons ofpeople out there who want different games. Hell some people even want that painting game for Wii *Shudders* but yeah i forgot abotu RE5 and Grand theft auto *Which willbe in lodon, weird? *


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Image if you turn them all one at the same time
> 
> X360 uses alot of power
> PS3 most likely even more since of the hardware in it
> ...



Mom - Goddamn it james you fucking dumbass i said no more buying games. Grow up and get these fucking wires out of here. 

Me - Fuck you whore. 

Mom - NOW YOU LITTLE SHIT. 

*Curse back and forth for a good five minutes till she fixes the electricity.*

*microwave goes on* 

Me - It was the microwave that fucked the eletricity. 

*mom turns to me.*

Mom - Well how the fuck was i suppose to know


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Image if you turn them all one at the same time
> 
> X360 uses alot of power
> PS3 most likely even more since of the hardware in it
> ...



First off... unless you have 3 tvs then you wouldn't have all 3 systems on at the same time

"The more power the better...know what I'm saying"


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Well see the thing is DS is a nintedo handheld which grasp many in including girls and younger kids. PSP is aimed for kids around 14-16 and then up and parents really hesitate to buy there kid a PSP. DS is a cheaper more affordable plus kids and parents alike have been buying Nintendo gameboys for the longest so they know what they where buying.
> 
> PS3 and Wii will be different. PS3 will not be outsold, come on lets get serious Wii doesn't have the graphics that PS3 does so many graphic whores will be turned off. Then we got PS3 with games like Metal gear *Big ass seller* Devil May Cry *Sales were crazy good* Tekken 6 *So many people bought five it's not funny* While Wii has what? Super smash brothers and mario? Sorry it won't sale more though i'm not saying it will not be succesul. If it sells more then Gamecube that automaticly makes it a succescful system not that it has to pass sales of PS3 or Xbox 360. Look at the system for the last two generations, to be honest i think it will follow the same route...


dude, you are saying that from a perspective of nintendo marketing the wii _against_ the ps3 and 360, but they aren't going to. The Wii is going to be more like a secondary system, at least if Nintendo has their way, and being the nature of the system it seems like they might. So by that logic, people with a PS3 could easily buy a Wii as a secondary console, and people with a 360 could easily buy a Wii as a secondary console, and in that manner, the Wii might just outsell both of them by _being_ as secondary console. Also, do not think that the Xbox did not have an effect of on the last generation. It is established now, before it was just some system out of no where, now everyone knows what and Xbox is. On top of being established, the 360 has the early launch bonus (that the ps2 had last generation), along with much more asian developer support than last time around. On top of that the 360 _will_ be cheaper than the PS3, something that will always come into play (no matter how small), this is capitalism remember. To shake things up even more, there is no way to tell right now, but it is basically accepted knowlege that the 360 and the PS3 are in the end _basically_ the same as far as total system power goes (some people argue that the ps3 has a better prossesor, while some argue that the 360 has a better graphics card). Also, imagine really quick if Blu Ray loses the format war, sony is left soley supporting a dead format on their flagship product, so the blu ray player is made useless and the 360 has a (rumored price: $100) HD-DVD addon for movies. Sony could, _could_, very well come up in last place.


----------



## gaara_93 (May 1, 2006)

so they changed it 2 the Wii huh kinda of a weird name


----------



## gaara_93 (May 1, 2006)

so they changed it 2 the Wii huh kinda of a weird name


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2006)

Watch the laguage please and tone it down because at this rate the thread will be trashed.




Compare that to the Xbox360 and the PS3 the Wii wins hands down in the looks department and is also an easy system to bring with you the size is perfect.

also crazy size usally does not matter. look at soul calibur 2 for GC looks the best out of all 3 and plays the best ( that is my opinon about the playing of coursE) and look at RE 4.

also the panasonic gamecube as well. size means nothing look at laptops for goodness sake i mean come on.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

No matter how many times you say it the Nintendo Wii will NOT be a secondary console

it IS competing with the 360 and the PS3

360 owners just bought there consoles a couple months back and are still buying them today and you expect them to buy a Wii???

And the PS3 is going to be released around the same time as the Wii and you expect ppl to buy the PS3 and the Wii???

I just got a 360 and I'm finding it hard to get the PS3 in a couple months
I doubt ppl who bought the 360 will go out and buy the Wii when there will be a couple good games being released for the 360 before the Wii is released

Blu-Ray won't fail because there disc can't be copied so even tho it cost a little more it will stop bootlegs which in turn will insure more copies being sold

So I see PS3 on top, followed closely by Xbox 360, and the Wii in far third (Actually I think the DS and DS Lite sales might be higher then the Wii's)


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2006)

The Wii is different, it has a crazy controller, with a crazy controll schemes that are impossible on other consoles, it is a weak console with crappy (don't get mad, I am saying this from a perspective of comparing it directly against 360/ps3) graphics, and it is inexpensive with inexpensive games. They don't compare directly, they _can't_ compare directly, it's apples to tangerines. I will buy a Wii as a secondary console to my 360, and I am sure others will too.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

Next-Generation console wars is PS3, Xbox 360, and the Wii
not the PS3 or Xbox 360 with the Wii

IF you have the money I can see ppl buyin the Wii as a secondary console
but when you don't have a lot and you can only get one 
(one of the top 2) your not going to get the Wii instead your going to buy games and accessories for the console you got and make it your only console


----------



## pajamas (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Next-Generation console wars is PS3, Xbox 360, and the Wii
> not the PS3 or Xbox 360 with the Wii
> 
> IF you have the money I can see ppl buyin the Wii as a secondary console
> ...


Tons of people have already said they're getting Wii as a secondary thing, and tons have said they're just getting Wii. Look at the battle thread here. Wii will be circa 150-200 dollars. That is NOT a lot of money. You could theoretically get a core 360 and a Wii for a price comparable to the PS3s.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> And the PS3 is going to be released around the same time as the Wii and you expect ppl to buy the PS3 and the Wii???
> 
> I just got a 360 and I'm finding it hard to get the PS3 in a couple months
> *I doubt ppl who bought the 360 will go out and buy the Wii when there will be a couple good games being released for the 360 before the Wii is released*



I'm one of those people who has a 360 and will be looking forward to the Wii. Why did I get a 360 instead of a PS3? *Because the 360 came out first* (plain and simple, no other reason) 

I learned my lesson after getting all 3 of the last generation consoles (xbox, ps2 and gamecube) 

If I had to sell a system....it would be the xbox without hesitation. But that's if I had to choose, because I like all 3 systems, but I always find myself playing on the cube and PS2 more. 



> No matter how many times you say it the Nintendo Wii will NOT be a secondary console
> 
> it IS competing with the 360 and the PS3
> 
> 360 owners just bought there consoles a couple months back and are still buying them today and you expect them to buy a Wii???



The 360 and PS3 are competing because they both offer extra features that transcends just plain gaming. They want their systems are banking on multifunctionality. I bought an Xbox360 and I'm going to have to get a Wii because I've fulfilled my graphic and multimedia requirements [well, the selling point was the fact that it came out first] 

People buying multiple systems: Wii /  Xbox 360 *or* PS3

Reasons: Price, multifunctionality (system made for more than just gaming...why get two?) 

This time around I'm going on cost and the PS3 just happened to be on the outside looking in...while it will do the best out of all 3 systems...I'll still bank that Nintendo will most likely be a secondary system for the simple fact that it doesn't offer the same niche as the other competing systems.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2006)

Next Gen Xbox360 and Ps3
New Gen - Wii.


Both systems are aiming at differant audiences . the wii has a huge potenial to bring new gamers into the market ( non gamers) and much more with there new way to play the game and the virtual console  also the cheap price will help.

also what kira said is 100 % right.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

A lot of ppl said they were getting the Wii as a secondary console???

You mean a lot of kids that are going to ask there parents to buy it for them
after they bought them a 360 or PS3???

I don't think there parents are going to buy them a console after they just bought them one a couple months back 

Core 360 = garbage without HD
Wii = garbage graphics

it would be worth the PS3 for those 2 systems


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2006)

Defense you are going on the ignore list i am sorry you cannot debate worth of anything.

Kids? the Wii and DS are aiming for the whole range and so far the DS is proof of that and is grabbing adults and new members to the gaming arena even more females are getting into gaming thx to the DS and seeing how the Wii is sharing this same philosphy like the DS the potenial for success is there and from the amount of thrid parties they are grabbing and what not i can see nintendo surely increasing there market range easily just like what the DS did for them.


----------



## Lien (May 1, 2006)

I am going to get a Wii as my first next gen console this year. 

Reasoning; I lack the financial capability for the PS3 and the 360.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

Hey i got the core and bought the HD alone and i'm happy with it. 

Wii will be a secondary system and that's kool, need a system that may have only exclusives on it. Like Zelda, super smash brothers. 

PS3 will be my MOST used system and Xbox 360 will be my system i use for online shooters IF the online doesn't live up to the best for PS3. 

SS3 the picture there looks even worse then the one i posted, the white is ugly as hell, please change it


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> A lot of ppl said they were getting the Wii as a secondary console???
> 
> You mean a lot of kids that are going to ask there parents to buy it for them
> after they bought them a 360 or PS3???
> ...



Well, the comments do speak here are indictaive of that, hard to believe but were actual people O_O. Multiple systems do seem to be a growing phenomena in family households, so that would be a resounding yes. and the Wii is about a year apart from the 360 releases, so how is that a couple of months. 

*sighs* 

I'm pretty sure that was your opinion of the PS2 over the xbox and gamecube? If that's the case then I'm feeling a whole lot better with my decision. 

And who would buy a 360 without an HD? 

And multiple systems are common. I didn't come from a well off family and still had a (sega and snes) (ps1, N64) and (xbox, ps2, gamecube). 



> Core 360 = garbage without HD
> Wii = garbage graphics



Actual numbers please? 

It's basically akin to saying "this suck...because I said so"..and I thought we were abit more mature than that =/


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

Haha someone tell SSJ3 i'm ignoring his B***** A**...LOL

Anywayz...

I'm with Crazy that I'll be using my PS3 the most and buying the most games for it
and I'll use my 360 for good shooters and other lil games that spark my interest like Fable 2

I won't get the Wii, because I don't need it, and I don't expect the games to be spectacular

P.S. I've never seen an adult playing a DS, I've never seen a teenager 16+ playing a DS, let alone a girl playing  DS

I've seen adults playing the PSP, tons of teenagers 16+ playing the PSP, 
and even some little kids playing the PSP

So I bet the number of girl/adults playing the DS is LOW like 3% or something
and the only game the girls play is Nintendogs (I would believe)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2006)

crazy you do not like the Slick white? well i am a ipod fan and im a big fan of it lol. from what i know there might be a black with the console or other colors at launch not sure on that till E3.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

Nah don't like teh white *I Got a black mini ipod * But thanks for showing me, maybe there will be multi colors like the PS3?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> P.S. I've never seen an adult playing a DS, I've never seen a teenager 16+ playing a DS, let alone a girl playing  DS
> 
> I've seen adults playing the PSP, tons of teenagers 16+ playing the PSP,
> and even some little kids playing the PSP



I've actually seen the reverse of that statement, I'm assuming it depends on what area your from?  

Then again I own a DS and PSP....O_O

DS are just more visible on my college campus then PSP..

I never had a problem finding people to play against using my DS on campus but the same can't always be said about my PSP. I usually use it to watch anime when I'm out. 




> So I bet the number of girl/adults playing the DS is LOW like 3% or something
> and the only game the girls play is Nintendogs (I would believe)



I have no idea if that game has even had decent sales in the US. And their only customers might be girls...because I can't imagine many guys buying it O_O


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting the PS3 in white to match the 360
but I really like how it looks in black so it's going to be a hard choice for me

And to Kira Yamato...
I have owned every system starting with Atari and I still have many of them in my closet...
I think the biggest reason I will not get the Wii is because the GC was a huge disappointment
Mario sucked, Luigi sucked, Metroids controlling sucked, Windwaker was drawn dumb, so on and so on

After that I don't trust in Nintendo making worthwhile games again like they had for N64


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2006)

well crazy from what i know of there will be differant collors and honestly i want a green controller like the one they have in the teaser . i just like the type of plastic they are using on the Wii and DS lite  very stylish but to me hoenstly style comes second first comes games.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Haha someone tell SSJ3 i'm ignoring his B***** A**...LOL
> 
> Anywayz...
> 
> ...




You would be surprised how many people play the DS if u lived where I am from.  My dad plays the DS I own, I've seen some other adults who are in the gaming industries owning and playing a DS.  I also know many people who own a DS and play it who are 16+........ESPECIALLY GIRLS

If anything, I probably know more girls than guys who own and play a DS. 

Just because where u live, u don't see many people playing a DS, doesn't mean there aren't.  Or where I live is an imaginary place. If where I live there are then i bet u that there are many other places that do too. I only know 2 people who own a PSP, and they are both Teens. Never an adult.

Of course im not saying adults or teens don't own a PSP just because where I live everyone is DS happy. 



			
				Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> So I bet the number of girl/adults playing the DS is LOW like 3% or something
> and the only game the girls play is Nintendogs (I would believe)



Where the hell do u get 3% I bet u there is almost an even amount of people playing DS just as many are playing a PSP. And also I've seen girls play games like Metroid Prime Hunters or Mario Kart DS.  Basically thats kinda sexest saying the only game girls play are Nintendogs.  From all the girls I know who own a DS don't have Nintendogs except for 3. Thats like 3 out of 20.  Where the hell do u get ur facts? Thats what I wanna know....



			
				Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Then again I own a DS and PSP....O_O



Hey me too


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2006)

i used to own a PSP but i gave it to my friend ( for a respectable price) who said he would use it more so i did i feel that if my systems are not going to get there full use out of me for the money i spent on it i am going to sell it.. I hardly used the video feature in the PSP or the Mp3 feature.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

I heard that Nintendogs sold pretty well and my guess is 
all the girls that have DSs bought that game because it's oh so cute

No straight guy in there right mind would buy that game

3% is a number I made up but 
comparing all the guys that play the DS and all the girls
I would think the girls number is low


----------



## Lien (May 1, 2006)

Well you are right about Nintendogs being popular with the girls. I own one too, it is fun to play with when you're bored, other then that, it's fucking boring.

All of my girl friends own a DS and Nintendogs, with no other game.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

I bought nintendogs thinking the damn dog could grow...i was wrong. But that's why i hate nintendogs now. Yeah here it's different, i can't find anyone with a ds but everyone has a psp. Girls, boys, men, women, everybody. It's new york baby


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2006)

xLienx said:
			
		

> Well you are right about Nintendogs being popular with the girls. I own one too, it is fun to play with when you're bored, other then that, it's fucking boring.
> 
> All of my girl friends own a DS and Nintendogs, with no other game.



lol...so, they got the DS just to play Nintendogs? Now, that's a marketing strategy. I'm probably sure other girls got a DS just to play the game. I guess it helped in hardware sells as well. 




			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> I bought nintendogs thinking the damn dog could grow...i was wrong. But that's why i hate nintendogs now.


LOL..one look at the game and I knew it wasn't for me. I never got the point in those type of games. Did you end up returning it/selling/trading it/or giving it away xD



> Yeah here it's different, i can't find anyone with a ds but everyone has a psp. Girls, boys, men, women, everybody. It's new york baby



For some reason, I guess it's a bit different down here in Miami, FL  
Our video game and anime club members usually sway towards the DS for handhelds and PS2 for consoles...

Well, we play alot of Naruto GNT 3 and 4, so, the 'cube gets loving as well 
and the modded xbox is the most well-recieved system since we play alot of old school/alternate system games


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

Xbox and PS2 are big up here and PSP aswell since it has multi feathurs plus looks better so more people carry it *Style is important here * But yeah i guess it's different everywhere but sales aren't muhc different here from DS to PSP anyway.


----------



## pajamas (May 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Xbox and PS2 are big up here and PSP aswell since it has multi feathurs plus looks better so more people carry it *Style is important here * But yeah i guess it's different everywhere but sales aren't muhc different here from DS to PSP anyway.


DS lite will probably change that to some degree (much for stylish than normal DS).


----------



## Donkey Show (May 1, 2006)

TBH, here in LA, I thought there would be more PSP users, especially here at work, but I was wrong.  Most of us just challenge each other on Brain Age, MPH, or Bleach.  They also all have DS Lites ever since I showed them my blue one, even though most of them had a DS already.  A store down here sells em for $150. O_O  My fiancee also has a DS and just plays the hell out of import games like Prince of Tennis and whatnot.



> I bought nintendogs thinking the damn dog could grow...i was wrong.


LOL, I thought the same thing. XD  Its all good though, Welsh Corgi FTW!

And if anything with design, the Wii will probably sway some consumers over, especially since it'll match their iPods or whatnot.  It's gonna look sweet having a black Wii and my black nano on my entertainment center.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> TBH, here in LA, I thought there would be more PSP users, especially here at work, but I was wrong.  Most of us just challenge each other on Brain Age, MPH, or Bleach.  They also all have DS Lites ever since I showed them my blue one, even though most of them had a DS already.  A store down here sells em for $150. O_O  My fiancee also has a DS and just plays the hell out of import games like Prince of Tennis and whatnot.
> 
> 
> LOL, I thought the same thing. XD  Its all good though, Welsh Corgi FTW!



RIGHT? I mean wtf...5 days in. Damn it DMX come here...not listening...fine...asshole...Never played again -_- 

By the way i doubt the lite will change much since PSP is a biggest thing around here. States will very is all i am saying in america since the sale numbers aren't that big of a gap like japan.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

Here in Chicago, 
All I see are ppl with Ipods or PSPs 

I hardly see anyone with the DS 

I guess everyone over here likes things slick and sexy
because everyone has a Razor or some other nice looking phone


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

^Yeah razor is a big thing here too, along with the sidekick.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Xbox and PS2 are big up here and PSP aswell since it has multi feathurs plus looks better so more people carry it *Style is important here * But yeah i guess it's different everywhere but sales aren't muhc different here from DS to PSP anyway.




For some reason I felt more guarded whenever I was out with my PSP like someone might steal it or I might drop and break it xD

But with my DS, I felt more comfortable and not much fearful of it being stolen   *don't read too much into that statement* xDDD

But I always found more people to play against when I was out and since Mario Kart came out...the sheer number of people playing that game on campus is just incredible. 

And I'm hoping to get a jet Black Wii system..just like my gamecube  
My 360 kinda sticks out since it's white and every single system and electronic device in my entertainment system is black xD


----------



## Azure-kun (May 1, 2006)

if there is a price for the online it would be an EXTREMLLY low. nuff said.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

Getting the PS3 black and Wii black.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Getting the PS3 black and Wii black.


Is it coming in different colors?  I personally thought that the PS3 has only been known to come out in silver.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

^it's coming out in white, silver, and black


----------



## Azure-kun (May 1, 2006)

hopfully I can get a hand on a purple Wii if that's the case.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Is it coming in different colors?  I personally thought that the PS3 has only been known to come out in silver.  I could be wrong though.



White, silver and black is what i saw last year at E3.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2006)

I designed my own systems either way so does not bother me


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

So you would put designs on a brand new system and make it a different color???

I understand doing that now to the old systems but to new ones???


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

I think he meant faceplates and such...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> So you would put designs on a brand new system and make it a different color???
> 
> I understand doing that now to the old systems but to new ones???




sure why not?  i also do faceplates i think its more intresting / fun that way


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> sure why not?  i also do faceplates i think its more intresting / fun that way



that is pretty fun. A cool way to customize it. It also gives u that hands on feeling.


----------



## Prince Leon (May 1, 2006)

Hmm since this thread is open again I may as well ask one more time. Just how is the Wii going to connect to the Internet again? I read how some time ago but I forgot. So yeah. :/


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2006)

I hear Wi-Fi, which sucks


----------



## Prince Leon (May 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I hear Wi-Fi, which sucks



Is it only Wi-Fi or....?


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (May 1, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> Is it only Wi-Fi or....?



I don't know but it looks like definatly Wi-Fi. Though because its a console system and not a hand held system like DS, there might be another way to go online...


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 1, 2006)

It should come with a standard ethernet port but I'm not sure if the Wii will have it


----------



## Prince Leon (May 1, 2006)

Well I hope it's not Wi-Fi only, otherwise I'm screwed. :S


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2006)

I use wi-fi for my DS amd PSP so it shouldn't be a problem unless the person doesn't have a wireless router or modem O_O


----------



## Prince Leon (May 1, 2006)

I don't have wireless service period. :S


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 1, 2006)

prince leon said:
			
		

> I don't have wireless service period. :S




then get the USB WI FI adapter from nintendo and your problem is solved.

The Wii is built in Wi FI right out of the box they want to make it easy point of access witch IMO WI FI is the way to go. Seriously i can have my Wii anywhere i want with no worry of an ethernet cable in my way and that is one HUGE plus.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 1, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> It should come with a standard ethernet port but I'm not sure if the Wii will have it


I'm seriously wondering why they didn't go with that?  are they trying to make it part portable or something?  I thought that wi fi was a little slower than the other connection types.  Is it different for games or something?  Not that I'm really an online console gamer, but I would think that they would go with the most optimal choice, unless wi fi is cheaper to use incorporation into a game system.


----------



## RockLee (May 1, 2006)

Wi-Fi is simpler, no cords to connect or anything. Wi-Fi straight out of the box. Since when has wireless internet been a *bad* thing?

I want my Wii in red, with a white controller. I'll just end up getting the...hmmm white or red, white or red...

Also, In my school it's about even in terms of DS v.s. PSP.


----------



## slimscane (May 1, 2006)

You guys are the meanest! I know it is a little late (in the discussion), but I bought nintendogs and I am not gay  Hahaha, I haven't played it in a long time, but my dog's name was Trotsky (he was a syberian husky) and all of his commands were numbers. I liked the game, and now you guys made me feel _guilty_ somehow, hahaha.

But anyway, to the current discussion, I wifi is slower than a direct ethernet connection, and, well, I wish that Nintendo Wifi was more, how can I but it, "robust", even at the cost of not being free, but I know that will never happen so I will just have to get used to it.

I am not sure as to the release date for SFII:HF, some sites say march, some say april, haha, so probably soon. =)


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 2, 2006)

Wireless = Lag
Direct Connection = Host

these are 2 things I think Nintendo owners want to keep in mind
Host gives you the ability to hit your mark every time 
and playing with Wi-Fi means you'll usually lag a bit against
someone thats playing with Host
Even tho Wi-Fi might be nice that you don't need any wires
you will have the underhand everytime you play online


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 2, 2006)

From my experience everyone that is not host will has some degree of lag
and only the host will have 100% gaming experience

I don't really care about wireless or wires but to me I alwayz have to play direct connection because my experience on Xbox has been a bad one

(sniping ppls heads and missing because I didn't have host, 
all types of wierd things happening, mostly my accuracy being low and my shots missing)

I doubt the first Nintendo servers will be as good as xbox's
and don't think everyone won't lag because my money is they will
on top of that Nintendo doesn't look like they put a lot of thought behind security
I'm willing to bet there going to hack it and make mods for games 
So after awhile it'll be major cheating online like there was for xbox

on top of lag they'll make you lag and they'll be driving monster trucks with the star power on the whole time while your getting run over in Mario Kart

(I really hope the 360 doesn't get hacked because it's been fun and cheaters are going to kill online play)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 2, 2006)

i do not see any hacks on nintendo WI FI games 

and really if a person ( a knowledgeable person about PC's and networks) can basically hack anything if they wanted to. i will tell you that here and now and if you do not belive me then your going to be in for a world of shock.

and like i said if you have alot of traffic goin on in your network your wireless can be somewhat slow and lag that and if someone did not set it up correctly. that and the Wireless card could have been bad as well .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> I'm seriously wondering why they didn't go with that?  are they trying to make it part portable or something?  I thought that wi fi was a little slower than the other connection types.  Is it different for games or something?  Not that I'm really an online console gamer, but I would think that they would go with the most optimal choice, unless wi fi is cheaper to use incorporation into a game system.



I had lag time with an ethernet connection (PS2 :S) and NBA Live was so frustrating to play and experienced some serious lag. But using WiFi, I didn't have an issue with my online gaming. At least now with my DS or PSP. I was just playing Mario Kart DS for the last 30 minutes and didn't notice any lag time whatsoever. 

And if you have a gaming system, you have to believe that it isn't always going to be in the same room as you PC...and using an ethernet port can get cumbersome. 

I'm not sure what other people use..but I don't have a static IP address, so my connection isn't even the best for gaming to begin with, but Wifi has been pretty consistent.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 2, 2006)

Kira i used 802.11 G wireless infostructure 54 MBS through put through my wireless network at home i am using a basic cable modem as well and i have not experienced any lag in wireless gaming at all. Unless there was alot of traffic or interferance going on like 2 or more WAP ( wireless access points) bumping into each other and when that happens you lose your connection. 

Wireless is simply amazing this past year and it keeps growing and a rapid rate and the ability to play anywhere with no hassle of a cord is great.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 2, 2006)

Indeed, playing MPH with the wifi has been pretty good.  Unless someone is specifically taking advantage by using lag while playing, multiplayer matches are pretty flawless.

McDonald's has a pretty good connection too.  I tested it while I was in the drive thru one day for the hell of it. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 2, 2006)

nintendo said that mcdonalds is going to start investing there own money into the WI FI service for it to expand more. thats what was said at DICE a little bit ago and that is awesome news.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Kira i used 802.11 G wireless infostructure 54 MBS through put through my wireless network at home i am using a basic cable modem as well and i have not experienced any lag in wireless gaming at all. Unless there was alot of traffic or interferance going on like 2 or more WAP ( wireless access points) bumping into each other and when that happens you lose your connection.
> 
> Wireless is simply amazing this past year and it keeps growing and a rapid rate and the ability to play anywhere with no hassle of a cord is great.



Yeah, I use a linksys wireless-G router (54mbps) and haven't experienced any lag gaming..using my DSL (3mbps/384kbps) connection. I think it's pretty much necessary, because I have 2 computers and a laptop at home, and using a ethernet connection for each one didn't make much sense..

@DS: I've only played online at my mall and on campus. It never dawned on me to try MC.D xD

I'll try it next time.


----------



## Axass (May 2, 2006)

That name is moronic in an exquisite way. I like it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2006)

Wireless is great, i would love to use it but it gets fucked up so ether net is my only option. SS3 is right that if you have a good connection you should be fine but defense has a point that to get HOST you need a eather net cable since it's a direct connection but since Wireless is growing you won't need host anymore


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 2, 2006)

Your talking Wi-Fi as in handhelds (DS,PSP) which is fine because there's not a lot of ppl on them and the gameplay is pretty simple

But when your talking about Wi-Fi as in Xbox with 16-32 player rooms theres going to be a decent amount of lag

In Halo 2 there's alwayz someone lagging for some reason (even in a 4 vs 4 game)
While playing on the 360 I've experience little lag but lots of disconnections 
(thats probably why there having scheduled maintance till May 5th)

I don't expect SSBW to lag at all as long as everyone has a steady connection 
but 16 player rooms I already can tell are going to lag for some reason or another
All i'm saying is get a ethernet cable direct connection so you can be the one not lagging (as bad as everyone esle) or the one with HOST

p.s. if SSBW has a leaderboard or rank expect mods for this game to be endless (just think of the possiblities, Fox's little fast laser actually being the big powered up Samus shot and other stuff like that)


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 2, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Your talking Wi-Fi as in handhelds (DS,PSP) which is fine because there's not a lot of ppl on them and the gameplay is pretty simple
> 
> But when your talking about Wi-Fi as in Xbox with 16-32 player rooms theres going to be a decent amount of lag
> 
> ...




that would totally suck ass actually...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 2, 2006)

You will always have lag, no matter what, if you have one bad guy with a crappy connection its gonna affect everybody, only the guy hosting will have a perfect ping. I am pretty sure that nintendo's wifi system can handle more then we think


----------



## Heavy Arms (May 2, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> You will always have lag, no matter what, if you have one bad guy with a crappy connection its gonna affect everybody, only the guy hosting will have a perfect ping. I am pretty sure that nintendo's wifi system can handle more then we think



That's what I was trying to make a point at...
You will always have lag UNLESS your host
and to get host you'll need  Direct Connection thru a Ethernet Cable


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2006)

Well, in all honesty they should have a wire option, they have to realise that some people in the market, like me, find it easier to use wires.

Never the less, wireless is criss for me.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Well, in all honesty they should have a wire option, they have to realise that some people in the market, like me, find it easier to use wires.
> 
> Never the less, wireless is criss for me.



I agree as long as they get a wire option it'll be fine.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 2, 2006)

Well we don't know how the Wii will look like yet since the thing they showed on the E3 was a prototype adn apparently its going to be even more smaller O_o


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 2, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> Your talking Wi-Fi as in handhelds (DS,PSP) which is fine because there's not a lot of ppl on them and the gameplay is pretty simple
> 
> *  No it does not mean in terms of how many ppl are on. Its the terms of the hardware to utalize more than 4 ppl online.*
> 
> ...





Absoulute your really not knowledgeable about WI FI or what not Direct connection is better but nintendo's WI FI service is not a problem there servers are pretty well established and i never get dissconnected or lag at all in any of there games.




			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Well we don't know how the Wii will look like yet since the thing they showed on the E3 was a prototype adn apparently its going to be even more smaller O_o



at GDC they showed the Wii and what it looks like..


@ gunners they said the system online service is WI FI they never mentioned anything about a port. if you have a problem with wi  fi ( no router etc) get one they are cheap as hell that or get a nintendo wi fi adapter and it will solve your problems. 

WI FI is easier to deal with than direct and on top of it it better be wireless because then i can acculy have my system anywhere i want and not be cumbersome because of some danm internet wire :/


----------



## slimscane (May 2, 2006)

Nintendo is trying to make Wii have a wider appeal, so WiFi is a shoe in. Unfortunately, I actaully think that there will not be an ethernet option _at all_ for us people who still prefer it. *sigh*  but what can we do, right? Either they put in on, or they don't, and considering the fact that the Wii is going to be online with "Nintendo WiFi," we are probably just going to have to live with it


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2006)

But i trust internet port. Are you sure there will be none SS3?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 2, 2006)

100% since they acculy named there service Nintendo WI FI and said that the revoultion will have only WI FI built in right out of the box.

do not worry WI FI is fine i really hate making 1 page post's to tell you all so you will enjoy good gaming belive me.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2006)

I don't know, i use to have wireless for my computers but everytime a call came in i got disconnected


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 2, 2006)

That should not happen something is wrong with your hardware then if that is the case.

that and much interferance from other WI FI spots can also cause this but from the sounds of your problem that does not seem to be the case.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2006)

Well i live in a apt? Maybe that has somthing to do with it? Fuck i donno i just want to move out already -_-


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 2, 2006)

well, considering that all nintendo games will be Wi-fi(seems the same for PS3) then that means the best wireless connection will be host, which means you'll still get zero lag as host.


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2006)

Damn everybody is going wireless before i could get out of my fucking apt.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 2, 2006)

it does suck, i bought a wireless arouter and it sucks ballz and doesnt work, so im gonna get rid of that shit on ebay and get another one(that i know works because one of my friends got one)


----------



## Chemistry (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Azure-kun (May 2, 2006)

as long as your computer is a windows XP your Wi-Fi should be booted as soon as you turn on your computer

   [Doremi-OURAN].Ouran.High.School.Host.Club.03.[A735231C].avi

  JOIN THE WII-3 CLUB OR DIE!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (May 2, 2006)

Yeah right


----------



## slimscane (May 3, 2006)

WiFi should be fine, but playing an action entensive console FPS with 16 is a little different then playing MPH with four. You can't tell me that the only thing that matters is console power when it comes to online gaming, and if that is the case, the rev is only just more powerfull than the xbox (when if comes to processing power), in which it wasn't that hard to find lag on some games. I know that it _shouldn't_ be a problem, but it still bothers me. I can say that for a lot of the things Wii does, but we will all just have to wait and see (I am still going to get one, but I am still skepticle).

On a side note: I leave for a day the gaming department is filled to the rim with things that I don't care about/want to post in


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 3, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> WiFi should be fine, but playing an action entensive console FPS with 16 is a little different then playing MPH with four. You can't tell me that the only thing that matters is console power when it comes to online gaming, and if that is the case, the rev is only just more powerfull than the xbox (when if comes to processing power), in which it wasn't that hard to find lag on some games. I know that it _shouldn't_ be a problem, but it still bothers me. I can say that for a lot of the things Wii does, but we will all just have to wait and see (I am still going to get one, but I am still skepticle).
> 
> On a side note: I leave for a day the gaming department is filled to the rim with things that I don't care about/want to post in



you simply do not understand why do you think Xbox live is pretty much lag free almost? because everone is on the same connection speeds and if there is lag it usally is the servers issue with congestion not your ocnnection.


i played 40 player CS on a Wireless internet with ppl who are just using wireless and it was lag free 

and when i say hardware RAm / Wireless Cards etc come into play why do you think MPH can only hanle 4 player online? its not because of the WI FI Service its because of the hardware it cannot handle that much at one time ( the animal crossing maker said the same thing)


----------



## slimscane (May 3, 2006)

Okay, I'll belive you this time Ssj, _this time_, but it doesn't mean I am still not a little skepticle on things. Anyway, here is a quick question, I heard some rumors about a Wii hardrive, but I don't believe them, so where am I going to save my roms virtual console games? I know that I can save them to a memory stick/card, but won't those fill up fast?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 3, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll belive you this time Ssj, _this time_, but it doesn't mean I am still not a little skepticle on things. Anyway, here is a quick question, I heard some rumors about a Wii hardrive, but I don't believe them, so where am I going to save my roms virtual console games? I know that I can save them to a memory stick/card, but won't those fill up fast?



SD memory carts can hold up to 8 gig and as low as 32 meg. the Wii also has 512 meg of flash memory but with alot of N 64 games that will get takin up quickly. but with SNEs/ NEs/ geneisis etc those games are not big at all.

there is 2 USB ports in the back of the system witch in a ign article they mentioned that you could hook up a storage device through that as well. ( jump drives, HD's etc)


----------



## slimscane (May 3, 2006)

fair enough, but won't that make cheating really easy? I mean, like, really _really_ easy?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 3, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> fair enough, but won't that make cheating really easy? I mean, like, really _really_ easy?



No they have DCE's ( i belive those are right) witch are special security mesures etc basically you could only load up roms / what not witch cannot be tampared with.

basically do not think of it as a PC game its easier to cheat in those games because of Windows etc.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2006)

^They'll break that in about a week 

I'm only taking SS3 because i'm worry...


----------



## slimscane (May 3, 2006)

seriously, if people can find a way to cheat on Xbox Live, then there is no way that Nintendo Wifi is going to be able to stop them, and since there isn't going to be gamer tags and the like, it is going to be harder to repramend them. I hope that they can stop them though, because I don't want to play SSB against a bunch of hackers


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 3, 2006)

^ they use friend codes and i heard a rumor of a universal friend code as well. so they do have protection.

look at FF 11 for example you simply cannot hack into that i mean it would be rough to do so and expecially on the PC since your game crashes if you alt tab.(its ment to do that)


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2006)

^True but FF11 has been hacked before it's just hard. Consols are easier to hack if you ask me and it will happen but hopefully no one here will cheat


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 3, 2006)

NO FF 11 has not been hacked into before.


----------



## slimscane (May 3, 2006)

Anygame is hackable, and if Wii becomes very popular (which I think it will), then it might become a playpen for hackers. Just a question, on the DS are the friend codes Game to Game or system to system? And if they were going to have universal friend codes, then why not just have a gamer tag?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 3, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Anygame is hackable, and if Wii becomes very popular (which I think it will), then it might become a playpen for hackers. Just a question, on the DS are the friend codes Game to Game or system to system? And if they were going to have universal friend codes, then why not just have a gamer tag?



friend codes are Game to System.

i understand this hacker stuff but face it the console ppl there are not enough smart ppl who play consoles to do it simple as that lol and ppl who cry hacker so much in games are usally the ppl who suck at them :/ i remeber in CS so many ppl cried saying i was hacking when they just did not realize that i was better than them :/


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> NO FF 11 has not been hacked into before.



My friend just hacked into WoW without getting cought....FF11 has been hacked


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> My friend just hacked into WoW without getting cought....FF11 has been hacked



i will say it again FF 11 has not been hacked before the system is pretty rough. Wow is easy they really did not work around anything to prevent it. With playonline Veiwer ( squares own software) and the rules they have in placed it has not been hacked into.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2006)

Oh ok and you know this how? You think real hackers will get caught? You think FF11 would posted if they been hacked? Come on man every fucking games been hacked, get use to life.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Oh ok and you know this how? You think real hackers will get caught? You think FF11 would posted if they been hacked? Come on man every fucking games been hacked, get use to life.



Yes hackers can get caught i remeber back in EQ a hacker came in a duplicated a super rare robe for him and his guild ( 100 ppl) and guess what they all got banned the next day.

FF 11 has not been hacked and the developers have been very proud of that fact as well.


also yes they would i mean WOW did they said they banned over 10k ppl for hacking / usiing thrid party software. basically thats how you do it you need thrid party software to hack into a game and do things that are not suppose to happen and i am sorry to say this you cannot use 3rd party stuff in 11 .


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2006)

Sorry but you make me laugh is all i can say...

Back on topic: Wii...Shit i don't laugh anymore....still horrible


----------



## slimscane (May 3, 2006)

Wii isn't going to have PlayOnline Viewer, so my guess is that it can be hacked


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Wii isn't going to have PlayOnline Viewer, so my guess is that it can be hacked



SS3 thinks he knows much but really he doesn't and ima talk to a mod about him for giving me neg rep for no reason once again. He really is begining to irratate me now. Everything that's a form of a game can easily be hacked because i've been shown but if i go on my friends can get more then just a yelling, more like lawsuits so i'll stop there and say SS3 your wrong


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2006)

Didn't start a war you always do, not me, check. I stated what everyone knows about MMORPG and that they've been hacked before without getting caught yet you go on saying it's not. That's not the topic by the way it's about revolution changing to Wii. I went back to the topic you didn't and then neg repped me, i think a MOD should be checking this because i was banned for somthing like this, lets see what happens. 

Wii - First chermercial at E3? Anyone got a idea how it will look?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> My friend just hacked into WoW without getting cought....FF11 has been hacked


Expect your friend to be in the next banning list, they never ban immediatly, its like once a month or 2 months that they do a massive banning


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2006)

Friend did it about 6 and a half months ago, back in november so yeah it's been awhile. I don't lie about hackers, some are to good for there own good.


----------



## neijiyin (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, I was angry, too ,but then I got over it. 
I just have to make sure I never utter the following sentence.

"Hey guys, let's go play on my Wii." seriously, not helping anyone.
I don't think the urine jokes have gone away yet.


----------



## pajamas (May 5, 2006)

The external hard drives are gonna be hacked, hooked up to PCs and mods and stuff are gonna be put on, almost definitely. Hopefully there won't be much hacking. But I don't believe for a second it will be unhackable.


----------



## little nin (May 6, 2006)

o well its just a name after all and i dont think i have anything else to say lol, everybody's done that for me...


----------

